# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Ηταν ολος μου ο κόσμος..........

## KaterinaKostas

Καλησπέρα σας. Γράφω σε σας χωρις να θελω να σας κουράσω αλλά μαλλον το έχω ανάγκη......
Έχασα τον άντρα μου πριν από 20 μέρες. Ετών 38 εκεινος, 37 εγω, μαζί από τα 20 και παντρεμενοι 10 χρόνια......... Δεν μπορω να περιγράψω το πόσο αγαπημενοι ήμασταν μέχρι πριν λιγο καιρό, 20 χρονια αγαπης , ακόμη χερι-χερι κρατιομασταν και γελάγανε όλοι!!!! "Πως αντεχετε τόσα χρόνια μαζί" και τέτοια που μας έκανα και γελάγαμε. Μεγαλώσαμε μαζί, σπουδάσαμε, φτιάξαμε το σπίτι μας σπυρι σπυρι και ειχαμε κι άλλα να κάνουμε, πάντα μαζί, σε όλα..........Ειχαμε ονειρα...θα πηγαιναμε στη Νοτια Ιταλία το Μάη και μετά θα βάζαμε μπρος για μωράκι.......... Τώρα τιποτα. Κενο. Χαος. Τελος σε όλα. Δεν μπορω να πιστέψω ότι δεν είναι εδω, κοντά μου να στηρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον. Είχαμε σχέση ζηλευτή και σπάνια που κράτησε 20 ολοκληρα χρόνια. Ήταν ο κόσμος μου όλος, η ζωή μου, η ανάσα μου. Είχε πρόβλημα υγειας, διαβητη από τα 7 του χρόνια και δεν ήταν ποτέ κατι που θα με έκανε να κάνω πίσω ή να τον παρατήσω. Έκανε στα 30 του χρόνια ,3 bypass και εμεις μαζί το πολεμήσαμε και βγήκαμε νικητές. Τον αγαπούσα τότε ακόμη πιο πολύ, που με τόσο πόνο, πληγες στην ψυχή και στο σώμα ήταν ο ήρωάς μου, εργαζόταν 12ωρα να μην μας λειψει τίποτα. Πηγαίναμε ταξίδια να γνωρίσουμε τον κόσμο. 
Αγαπιομασταν. Πολύ.
Για μένα ήταν ότι καλύτερο μου είχε συμβεί στη ζωή μου και δεν θα μπορέσω ποτε μα ποτέ να ξεχάσω ή να συνέλθω. 
Παρακαλω καθε νύχτα να έθει έστω στα όνειρά μου αλλά δεν. Μόνο το βράδυ που μπηκε στην εντατική και τον διασωληνώσανε τον είδα καθισμένο σε ένα καταλευκο σύννεφο, χαμογελουσε και μου απλωσε το χέρι..............Μετά από 3 μέρες................δεν άντεξε.
Δεν αντέχω ούτε τον ευτό μου να κοιτώ ούτε να ακούω τίποτα. Ζω γιατι δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς.........
Που να πάω? Που να απευθυνθω?
Μπορεί καποιος να μου πει?

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κατερίνα μου, γεια σου.

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ..

Πριν 10 μήνες πέθανε ο πατέρας μου. Εγώ και ο αδερφός μου χάσαμε γονιό, όμως η μητέρα μας έχασε τον σύντροφό της μετά από 35 χρόνια. 
Συγκινήθηκα πολύ γιατί και οι γονείς μου ήταν έτσι όπως κι εσύ με τον άντρα σου. Μαζί στα καλά και τα άσχημα, αυτοκόλλητοι και πάνω απ' όλα αγαπημένοι πολύ και εκδηλωτικοί. Μας έμαθαν από παιδιά στο χάδι, την τρυφερότητα, την εκδήλωση αγάπης, γενναιόδωροι πάντα με τα ''σ' αγαπώ'' τους και μεταξύ τους αλλά και προς εμάς.

Καλή μου Κατερίνα, το ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις για να σε αγκαλιάσουν και να σε καθησυχάσουν αρκετά αυτή τη στιγμή. Υπάρχουν όμως αγκαλιές. 
Είναι πολύ νωρίς. Κι αυτό το ''δεν αντέχω'' που λες το έχω νιώσει μέχρι το μεδούλι. Για αυτό δώσε σε σένα ό,τι μα ό,τι αντέχεις.
Άν έχεις ανάγκη να μιλήσεις για την απώλειά σου να το κάνεις. Έχεις ανθρώπους κοντά σου; 
Φίλους, συγγενείς, με τους οποίους να νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις αλλά και να είσαι έτσι ακριβώς όπως αισθάνεσαι; 
Να σε ακούσουν, να σε αγκαλιάσουν, να είναι έστω απλά _εκεί_; 
Να μιλήσεις. Να ζητήσεις, παρέα, βοήθεια, υποστήριξη, πρόθυμα αυτιά, ανοιχτές αγκαλιές. Ό,τι μα ό,τι χρειάζεσαι.

Αν έχεις ανάγκη να απομονωθείς για λίγο μακρυά από όλους, τότε να κάνεις αυτό. Αν απλά θέλεις να κλάψεις, να κλάψεις. 
Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτή τη φάση όταν και ο θάνατος είναι ακόμα τόσο πρόσφατος.
Δώσε στον εαυτό σου το χρόνο και το χώρο για να μπορέσει να θρηνήσει, για να μπορείς να πενθήσεις τον άντρα σου.

Τους πρώτους μήνες μετά το θάνατο του πατέρα μου η μητέρα μου μου έλεγε συνέχεια αυτό: 
''Ούτε και χτες τον ονειρεύτηκα. Πότε θα τον δω, γιατί δεν τον βλέπω σε όνειρο;'' 
Εγώ είχα ονειρευτεί τον πατέρα μου κάποιες φορές και ήταν νέος και χαρούμενος στα όνειρα αυτά, αλλά δυσκολευόμουν να της το πω για να μην στεναχωρεθεί και αγχωθεί παραπάνω. 
Τελικά πάντα της το έλεγα.. 

Ο πόνος θέλει μοίρασμα για να αλαφρύνει. Και θέλει και χρόνο. 
Οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε και που μοιραστήκαμε ζωή μαζί τους δεν ξεθωριάζουν από _μέσα_μας με το πέρασμα του χρόνου. Ο πόνος όμως ξεθυμαίνει με το χρόνο. Σιγά σιγά, αλλά ξεθυμαίνει.

Αν καθώς περνάει ο καιρός νιώθεις ότι χρειάζεσαι τη βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη κάποιου ειδικού αναζήτησέ την. 
Και να γράφεις και εδώ..
Σου στέλνω κι ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα. Θα δεις την ειδοποίηση επάνω δεξιά.

Καλή δύναμη, κουράγιο και μια ζεστή σκέψη από μένα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Κατερινακι,
κουραγιο αγαπη μου....
Δεν ξερω αν πιστευεις στην αιωνιοτητα της ψυχης,εγω πιστευω οτι οι ψυχες των αγαπημενων μας μας συντροφευουν, και αυτοι οι ιδιοι ειναι που μας δινουν το κουραγιο να προχωρησουμε..

----------


## marouba

Κατερίνα καλημέρα, εγω έχασα πριν απο 2 μήνες περίπου την μανούλα μου, δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες το δικό μου, είναι πολύ δύσκολο οπως έγραψα κι εγώ να πιστέψεις οτι δεν θα ξαναδείς κάποιο αγαπημένο μας πρόσωπο. Εγώ ήμουν σε απόγνωση!!!!! Βρήκα κατα σύμπτωση αυτο το forum και έγραψα πράγματα που δεν μπορούσα να τα πω σε κανέναν. Όχι οτι μου έφυγε ο πόνος αλλά τουλάχιστον άδειασα κάποια πράγματα απο μέσα μου που δεν τα έλεγα. Προσπάθησε να σκέφτεσαι τις χαρούμενες στιγμές που είχατε περάσει μαζί, θα πονέσεις, θα κλάψεις αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχεις να θυμάσαι τις καλές στιγμές και μόνο!!!! Αυτό που γράφεις για το όνειρο εγώ δεν την είχα δει τον πρώτο μήνα ενω η αδελφή μου και ο πατέρας μου την έβλεπαν. Ξέρεις πως αισθάνθηκα; Χάλια,είχα τύψεις οτι κάτι της είχα κάνει και γι' αυτο δεν μου παρουσιαζόταν στα όνειρα μου!!!! Όταν όμως μου παρουσιάστηκε έπαθα σοκ, πετάχτηκα μεσα στην νύχτα κλαίγοντας!!!!! 
Το ξέρω ακόμα είναι πολύ νωρίς αλλά ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος σύμμαχος.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

marouba,
προσπαθω να γραψω κατι,μα δεν βγαινουν οι λεξεις..
Λυπαμαι πολυ..

----------


## sousou

κατερινα λυπαμαι ειλικρινα...δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να πω.μπορεις να μιλησεις σε φιλους και συγγενεις που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν η σε ψυχολογο.βιωσε το πενθος και αν θες να κλαψεις κλαψε,μην καταπιεζεις τα συναισθηματα σου.
θα ξανασταθεις στα ποδια σου να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο.ο χρονος τα γιατρευει ολα...επειδη φευγουν καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν παει να πει οτι σταματουν και να υπαρχουν.
θα σε αγαπαει και θα σε προστατευει απο ψηλα.
γραψε στο φορουμ να ξαλαφρωσεις λιγο,υπαρχουν ατομα εδω που μπορουν να σου δωσουν συμβουλες γιατι εχουν βιωσει κατι παρομοιο...δεν μπορουν να να σου παρουν τον πονο αλλα αυτο το λιγο που θα σου προσφερουν ισως σε ανακουφισει καπως.
και σκεψου οτι αυτα που ζησατε εσεις αλλοι δεν τα ζουν ποτε στην ζωη τους...να θυμασαι μονο τα καλα.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Κουράγιο Κατερίνα, να τον θυμάσαι χαμογελαστό, και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι η σκέψη του θα σε προστατεύει πάντα.

Αν μου επιτρέπεται μονο μια συμβουλή, μόνο και μόνο γιατί θυμάμαι τον πόνο της μητέρας μου όταν έχασε τον πατέρα μου: μην μένεις μονη. Γέμισε τις μέρες σου με ασχολίες και αφοσιώσου σε κάτι. Πάντα θα έχεις μοναχικές στιγμές όπου ο πόνος της απώλειας θα γυρνάει, και τις χρειάζεσαι για να πενθήσεις και να αφήσεις την ψυχή σου να εκφραστεί και να ξεσπάσει. Πάντα θα μπορείς να φύγεις και να απομονωθείς για λίγο καιρό, όταν η παρουσία τους θα σε πληγώνει. Μη μένεις μονη σου όμως.

Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη και την απέχθεια που μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι στην σκέψη ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται και οι άνθρωποι γύρω σου δεν είναι ο δικός σου άνθρωπος. Ο πόνος όμως μετριάζεται και σιγά σιγά περνάει μονο με ανθρώπους γύρω μας, οικογένεια και φίλους που μας αγαπάνε, μας σκέφτονται και μας συμπονούν. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τους μιλήσεις και να τους ανοιχτείς εάν δεν θέλεις, κανεις δεν μπορεί να σε πιέσει για αυτό. Και μονο η παρουσία τους όμως, σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα είναι ευεργετική.

Καλή δύναμη, και να'σαι πάντα καλά...

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Πόσο με συγκινήσατε όλοι σας.............άγνωστοι άνθρωποι που νοιώθουν και καταλαβαίνουν τόσα πολλα............ Έχετε όλοι σας δικιο αλλα δεν μπορώ βρε παιδιά.Νομίζω θα τρελλαθω......... Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που ποτε μου δεν παραπονέθηκα, δεν είπα "αχ", που παντα άντεχα να πονώ και να αγωνίζομαι. Τώρα λύγισα...........Πίνω και lexotanil που τα κοροιδευα και τιποτα δεν κανουν ουτε αυτα. Δεν κοιμάμαι πλέον παρά μονο όταν χαράζει...........κι αυτό διότι αποκάμω.........
Σήμερα τόλμησα με πάρα πολύ κόπο να σηκωθώ από την πολυθρόνα που κάθομαι στο σπίτι της μανούλας μου, να πάρω το αμάξι μου και να πάω στο κοιμητήριο.......-ακομη και η λέξη με ενοχλει- και του άφησα ένα κίτρινο post it και μερικές τουλίπες που τις αγαπούσε........αλλά....δεν πιστεύω ότι ο Κώστας μου είναι εκει, στο χώμα............. Θεέ μου...............!!!
Μετά πηγα στο σπίτι μας για λίγο μετά από 21 μέρες, αλλά δεν ήμουν εγω, ήταν ένα ρομπότ, ένα ζόμπι , κάτι τέλος παντων αλλά όχι εγώ. Το σπίτι μας έιναι άδειο και ξένο και λειπει. Λειπει από την κουζίνα που μαγειρέυαμε μαζί λουκουμάδες και τους κάναμε χάλια, λείπει από το κρεββάτι μας, λείπει από τη θέση του στον καναπέ που κοιτούσαμε μαζί τη φωτιά στο τζάκι, λειπει από όλα, από τα πάντα........
Μετά ένοιωσα την ανα΄γκη να πάω στα πεθερικά μου που με υπεραγαπούν και ακουστε βρε παιδια............η μανα του μου έδινε κουράγιο...........Πόσο τραγικό, πόσο πονάει, πόσο παράλογα πράγματα βιώνω ...........

Εχω ακούσει ότι τα χειρότερα έρχονται και έχω διαβάσει ότι μετά από 2 μήνες έρχεται ο μεγάλος πόνος. ΠΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ????????/ Ηδη με σκοτώνει...........

Λέτε να μη μένω μόνη και ρωτάτε άν έχω φίλους και οικογένεια κοντά μου. Ναι, και πλαισιώνομαι από απέραντη αγάπη. Οι γονείς μου, κουρέλια και εκείνοι μου στέκονται βράχοι παρόλο τον πόνο τους και οι ίδιοι διότι ήταν και σαν δικό τους παιδι. 20 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ είναι αυτά. Κλαίνε σαν παιδια, ο πατέρας μου καπετάνιος πράμα δεν έχει κλάψει ούτε για τη μανα του έτσι.......Φίλοι πολλοι, συγγενεις, με πολλους μπορώ και μιλάω, με άλλους εκνευρίζομαι που λενε "μακαρίτης" 38 χρονών παλληκάρι και με τρελλαίνουν.............

Σας υπερευχαριστώ που ασχοληθείκατε μαζί μου και με ακούτε..... Ειμαι σε απόγνωση και κλαίω νύχτα - μέρα........

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Ειδικά το τελευταίο να θυμάμοι μόνο τα καλά.............Ηταν ΜΟΝΟ καλά, προσπαθώ να βρω αν του θυμώσω για κάτι, να πιαστώ από εκεί λλά δεν υπάρχει τιποτα κακο. ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΛΑ. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> marouba,
> προσπαθω να γραψω κατι,μα δεν βγαινουν οι λεξεις..
> Λυπαμαι πολυ..


Το καταλαβαίνω και αισθάνομαι την ειλικρίνειά σου Φωτεινή..........

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> κατερινα λυπαμαι ειλικρινα...δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να πω.μπορεις να μιλησεις σε φιλους και συγγενεις που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν η σε ψυχολογο.βιωσε το πενθος και αν θες να κλαψεις κλαψε,μην καταπιεζεις τα συναισθηματα σου.
> θα ξανασταθεις στα ποδια σου να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο.ο χρονος τα γιατρευει ολα...επειδη φευγουν καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν παει να πει οτι σταματουν και να υπαρχουν.
> θα σε αγαπαει και θα σε προστατευει απο ψηλα.
> γραψε στο φορουμ να ξαλαφρωσεις λιγο,υπαρχουν ατομα εδω που μπορουν να σου δωσουν συμβουλες γιατι εχουν βιωσει κατι παρομοιο...δεν μπορουν να να σου παρουν τον πονο αλλα αυτο το λιγο που θα σου προσφερουν ισως σε ανακουφισει καπως.
> και σκεψου οτι αυτα που ζησατε εσεις αλλοι δεν τα ζουν ποτε στην ζωη τους...να θυμασαι μονο τα καλα.


Ειδικά το τελευταίο να θυμάμοι μόνο τα καλά.............Ηταν ΜΟΝΟ καλά, προσπαθώ να βρω αν του θυμώσω για κάτι, να πιαστώ από εκεί λλά δεν υπάρχει τιποτα κακο. ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΛΑ. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κουράγιο Κατερίνα, να τον θυμάσαι χαμογελαστό, και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι η σκέψη του θα σε προστατεύει πάντα.
> 
> Αν μου επιτρέπεται μονο μια συμβουλή, μόνο και μόνο γιατί θυμάμαι τον πόνο της μητέρας μου όταν έχασε τον πατέρα μου: μην μένεις μονη. Γέμισε τις μέρες σου με ασχολίες και αφοσιώσου σε κάτι. Πάντα θα έχεις μοναχικές στιγμές όπου ο πόνος της απώλειας θα γυρνάει, και τις χρειάζεσαι για να πενθήσεις και να αφήσεις την ψυχή σου να εκφραστεί και να ξεσπάσει. Πάντα θα μπορείς να φύγεις και να απομονωθείς για λίγο καιρό, όταν η παρουσία τους θα σε πληγώνει. Μη μένεις μονη σου όμως.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη και την απέχθεια που μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι στην σκέψη ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται και οι άνθρωποι γύρω σου δεν είναι ο δικός σου άνθρωπος. Ο πόνος όμως μετριάζεται και σιγά σιγά περνάει μονο με ανθρώπους γύρω μας, οικογένεια και φίλους που μας αγαπάνε, μας σκέφτονται και μας συμπονούν. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τους μιλήσεις και να τους ανοιχτείς εάν δεν θέλεις, κανεις δεν μπορεί να σε πιέσει για αυτό. Και μονο η παρουσία τους όμως, σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα είναι ευεργετική.
> 
> Καλή δύναμη, και να'σαι πάντα καλά...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα λόγια σας με έχουν κατασυγκινήσει.............

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα μου, γεια σου.
> 
> Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ..
> 
> Πριν 10 μήνες πέθανε ο πατέρας μου. Εγώ και ο αδερφός μου χάσαμε γονιό, όμως η μητέρα μας έχασε τον σύντροφό της μετά από 35 χρόνια. 
> Συγκινήθηκα πολύ γιατί και οι γονείς μου ήταν έτσι όπως κι εσύ με τον άντρα σου. Μαζί στα καλά και τα άσχημα, αυτοκόλλητοι και πάνω απ' όλα αγαπημένοι πολύ και εκδηλωτικοί. Μας έμαθαν από παιδιά στο χάδι, την τρυφερότητα, την εκδήλωση αγάπης, γενναιόδωροι πάντα με τα ''σ' αγαπώ'' τους και μεταξύ τους αλλά και προς εμάς.
> 
> Καλή μου Κατερίνα, το ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις για να σε αγκαλιάσουν και να σε καθησυχάσουν αρκετά αυτή τη στιγμή. Υπάρχουν όμως αγκαλιές. 
> Είναι πολύ νωρίς. Κι αυτό το ''δεν αντέχω'' που λες το έχω νιώσει μέχρι το μεδούλι. Για αυτό δώσε σε σένα ό,τι μα ό,τι αντέχεις.
> ...


Πόση αγάπη βγάινει από όλους σας παιδια΄.............. Πόση ζέστη και αλήθεια.!
Crazy diamond, ειμαι καινουργια εδω ακι δεν μπορώ να βρω το προσωπικο μήνυμα.........

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Σήμερα τόλμησα με πάρα πολύ κόπο να σηκωθώ από την πολυθρόνα που κάθομαι στο σπίτι της μανούλας μου, να πάρω το αμάξι μου και να πάω στο κοιμητήριο.......-ακομη και η λέξη με ενοχλει- και του άφησα ένα κίτρινο post it και μερικές τουλίπες που τις αγαπούσε........αλλά....δεν πιστεύω ότι ο Κώστας μου είναι εκει, στο χώμα............. Θεέ μου...............!!!


Αχ, ρε συ Κατερίνα σε διαβάζω και κλαίω.. έτσι είμαι κι εγώ.. με κίτρινα post-it σε εκείνο το μνήμα που τόσο σπάνια πηγαίνω. Αφού δεν είναι εκεί. 
Κανείς δεν είναι εκεί. Δεν είναι ρε γαμώτο, δεν είναι άλλο πιά. Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Αυτό πονάει.
Ευτυχώς ευτυχώς που οι αγαπημένοι μας αφήνουν τα ίχνη τους μέσα μας κι αυτά είναι που μένουν. 

Κουράγιο και για απόψε..

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κατερίνα, επάνω δεξιά στην οθόνη σου, δίπλα από το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο φόρουμ, θα δεις ότι έχεις μία ειδοποίηση, κάνεις κλικ για να διαβάσεις το προσωπικό μήνυμα. Πες μου αν δεν το βρεις.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα, επάνω δεξιά στην οθόνη σου, δίπλα από το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο φόρουμ, θα δεις ότι έχεις μία ειδοποίηση, κάνεις κλικ για να διαβάσεις το προσωπικό μήνυμα. Πες μου αν δεν το βρεις.


Το βρήκα, και απάντησα και κλαιω που κλαις μαζί μου και δεν βλέπω καν καθαρά την οθόνη................Κλαίτε μαζι μου ξενοι, κλάιτε για τον Κώστα μου, που ειναι?/Μας βλέπει??
ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ Δωσε μας κουράγιο, δωσε μας ένα σημαδι, κατι να πιστέψουμε, κατι να μην πιστέψουμε..............οτιδήποτ ε...............δεν ξέρω, παραλογίζομαι...........Δεν το αντέχω φίλοι μου....δεν γίνεται...................

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κατερίνα μου, σου απάντησα κι εγώ στο δικό σου μήνυμα.. και σ' ευχαριστώ ξανά και από εδώ.
Είμαστε εδώ και σε ακούμε.

Προσπάθησε να ξαπλώσεις λίγο απόψε..

----------


## marouba

Κατερίνα καλημέρα και πάλι, αυτο που γράφεις για τους 2 μήνες είναι αλήθεια το ζω!!!!! Το ξέρω δεν σου δίνω κουράγιο με αυτό που σου γράφω αλλά είμαι και εγώ σε πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Νομίζω οτι εχω χάσει τα πάντα!!!!! Είμαι κι εγω σαν ρομποτ μεσα στο σπίτι δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα αρχίζω να χάνω την επικοινωνία με τον άντρα μου. Το ξέρω δεν σε βοηθάω!!! Το μόνο που μας βοηθάει είναι να ξεσπάμε σε κλάματα!!!! 
Κουράγιο και σε'σενα
Φιλιά πολλά!!!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα καλημέρα και πάλι, αυτο που γράφεις για τους 2 μήνες είναι αλήθεια το ζω!!!!! Το ξέρω δεν σου δίνω κουράγιο με αυτό που σου γράφω αλλά είμαι και εγώ σε πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Νομίζω οτι εχω χάσει τα πάντα!!!!! Είμαι κι εγω σαν ρομποτ μεσα στο σπίτι δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα αρχίζω να χάνω την επικοινωνία με τον άντρα μου. Το ξέρω δεν σε βοηθάω!!! Το μόνο που μας βοηθάει είναι να ξεσπάμε σε κλάματα!!!! 
> Κουράγιο και σε'σενα
> Φιλιά πολλά!!!


Το ξέρω κοπέλα μου, δεν με βοηθάς αλλά δεν υπάρχει βοήθεια σε αυτά που περνάμε όλοι μας εδώ.......... Απλά μοιραζομαστε πράγματα και ευτυχως που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που έστω και μέσα από το ψυχρό αυτό μηχάνημα μπορούν και στέλνουν αισθηματα.............Καταλαβαί ω, γι αυτό έγραψα ότι μετά με περιμένουν χειρότερα, τα οποία εσύ τα βιώνεις. Δεν έχω παρηγορα λόγια να σου πώ, η μανα είναι μανα και είναι ιερό πράγμα, και είμαι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ. η ΜΑΝΑ ΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ. ΖΗΣΕ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ.
Δεν έχω άλλο να σου πώ, κλαίω και ξενυχτάω για το διαμάντι που έχασα, κλαίω γιατι δεν υπάρχει να μου χαμογελάσει πια όπως έκανε 20 χρόνια τώρα... Ζήσε για τα παιδακια σου και κλάψε και μπροστά τους. Τα παιδιά θα μεγαλώσουν πιο φυσιολογικά γωνριζοντας κι άλλα συνασθήματα μέσα από εσένα, δεν τα προστατευεις καινοντας τον καραγκίοζη. Πίστεψέ με, έχω διάβάσει πάρα πολλα για το θεμα αυτό.
Κανε κουράγιο μήπως κάνω και εγώ που ακόμη νομίζω ότι είμαι στα πρόθυρα να μου στρίψει.................

----------


## flower123

κατερινα μου εχω δει και βλεπω ακομα απο πολυ κοντα το πως νιωθει και τι περναει ενας ανθρωπος οταν χανει ξαφνικα κ νωρις το αλλο του μισο , σε αυτη την περιπτωση οταν εχει να εξηγησει μια τετοια κατασταση και σε ενα 6χρονο αγορακι. ειναι φοβερα δυσκολο αυτο που περνας και η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα κανεις καιρο να συνελθεις ωστε να δεις και να ''χωνεψεις'' τι εχει γινει. ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι ο κωστασ σου δεν θα σε αφησει ποτε και με τιποτα δεν θα ηθελε να αφησεις τον εαυτο σου και τη ζωη σου να χανονται στο κενο ενος αεναου πονου. Ειναι καλο να μιλησεις με εναν ειδικο οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη . Επισης , εξωτερικευσε το αμα μπορεις,αμα δεν μπορεις βρεσ καποιο αλλο τροπο. Εγω εχασα τον θειο μου, αλλα η θεια μου εχασε τον δικο της κωστα. εχετε ιδια ηλικια ,ιδια χρονια γαμου μονο που εκεινη εχει και ενα παιδακι . Βλεπω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για μενα και ποσο ενα εκατομμυριο φορες δυσκολο ειναι για εκεινη. Μην αφησεις την κατερινα που προσεχε και αγαποσε ο κωστας να καταστραφει. καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι αποτα βαθη της καρδιας μου, ελπιζω να εχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου, αμα δεν εχεις ομως ,σιγουρα εχεις ενα φυλακα αγγελο ξεχωριστο να σε προσεχει. Να εισαι καλα, κουραγιο και να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## RainAndWind

ΚατερίναΚώστας, το username σου και μόνο ράγισε το μέσα μου... Ο Κώστας σου είναι εδώ, αφού εσύ είσαι ζωντανή και τον κουβαλάς μέσα σου, στις αναμνήσεις που σας ενώνουν, στις στιγμές που μοιραστήκατε, στα ταξίδια σας, στα γέλια και τις λύπες, όλα με το άρωμά τους, όλα με τ' άνθια τους. Αυτό που πιστεύω μόνο μπορώ να υποστηρίξω, πως ζει μέσα σου και όσο τον θυμάσαι και τιμάς το πέρασμά του από τις μέρες και τις νύχτες σου, ακόμη μοιράζεστε δρόμους. Λυπάμαι για τη μεγάλη σου απώλεια. :Frown: 
Μίλα μας όποτε το έχεις ανάγκη, βγάζε ό,τι αισθάνεσαι, βγάζε ό,τι σου έρχεται στην πορεία, είτε θυμός είναι αυτός, είτε κλάμα, είτε νοσταλγία, οτιδήποτε. Μην ξεχνάς να σε φροντίζεις, μην ξεχνάς να ζεις, αυτό θα ήθελε για σένα που αγαπούσε κι εκείνος. Είμαστε εδώ και ό,τι θέλεις μπορείς, ξέρεις, αυτό μονάχα. Θα βρεις ξανά το κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις, ο γιατρός ο χρόνος θα σου δώσει την υπομονή. Κυλάν΄αργά οι ώρες τώρα, το ξέρω. Να ανοίγεσαι, να το διαπραγματεύεσαι, να το αφήσεις να αναπνεύσει αυτό που ζεις. Καλή δύναμη Κατερινάκι.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

[QUOTE=RainAndWind;236389]ΚατερίναΚώστας, το username σου και μόνο ράγισε το μέσα μου... Ο Κώστας σου είναι εδώ, αφού εσύ είσαι ζωντανή και τον κουβαλάς μέσα σου, στις αναμνήσεις που σας ενώνουν, στις στιγμές που μοιραστήκατε, στα ταξίδια σας, στα γέλια και τις λύπες, όλα με το άρωμά τους, όλα με τ' άνθια τους. Αυτό που πιστεύω μόνο μπορώ να υποστηρίξω, πως ζει μέσα σου και όσο τον θυμάσαι και τιμάς το πέρασμά του από τις μέρες και τις νύχτες σου, ακόμη μοιράζεστε δρόμους. Λυπάμαι για τη μεγάλη σου απώλεια. :Frown: 
Μίλα μας όποτε το έχεις ανάγκη, βγάζε ό,τι αισθάνεσαι, βγάζε ό,τι σου έρχεται στην πορεία, είτε θυμός είναι αυτός, είτε κλάμα, είτε νοσταλγία, οτιδήποτε. Μην ξεχνάς να σε φροντίζεις, μην ξεχνάς να ζεις, αυτό θα ήθελε για σένα που αγαπούσε κι εκείνος. Είμαστε εδώ και ό,τι θέλεις μπορείς, ξέρεις, αυτό μονάχα. Θα βρεις ξανά το κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις, ο γιατρός ο χρόνος θα σου δώσει την υπομονή. Κυλάν΄αργά οι ώρες τώρα, το ξέρω. Να ανοίγεσαι, να το διαπραγματεύεσαι, να το αφήσεις να αναπνεύσει αυτό που ζεις. Καλή δύναμη Κατερινάκι.[/QUOTE

Τον κουβλάω μέσα μου, τον περιμενω να έρθει, να ακουσω τη φωνή του, έστω και μια φορά μονο, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΟΦΟΡΟ....Μιλάω με τη μανουλα μου που κλαιμε αγκαλια καθε βράδυ, ποναει διπλά η μανουλα μου για μενα και για τον Κωστα μου τον ειχε σαν δικό της παιδι Τον ξέρει κι εκεινη από τα20μας. χρόνια ...... Κι εκεινος, αγκαλια και πλακες που κανανε...........ίδιοι ήταν!!!! Απίστευτα πράγματα ζω..και πως αντεχω....... Θα βρω το κουράγιο όπως λες? Τι σημαινει κουράγιο? τα εχω χαμενα..........Τζαμπα τα πανεπιστήμιά μου.......Ο χρόνος..ετσι λενε όλοι - και κατι θα ξερουν- ΑΛΛΑ ποσος χρόνος? Νομίζω αλλα 20 χρόνια που ήμασταν μαζί θα χρειαστουν και ισως και παραπάνω..........Μιλάω μονο για εκεινον, συνεχεια-σε εκεινους που μπορώ να μιλήσω-, φοβαμαι τους κουράζω αλλά νομίζω ότι με ακούει, ότι είναι ακόμη ζωντανός..........Δεν ξέρω.......
Να είσαι καλά και εσύ και όλοι σας έδω, με έχετε κατασυγκινήσει με τη ζέστη που μου στέλνετε..........Πονάω και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντεξω.........τα χειρότερα ειναι μπρόστά. Ειναι και τα 40 σε λίγες μερες, με όλα αυτα που πρέπει να γίνουν και παλαβωνω..........

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλα σου λόγια.........Αυτό που λες ότι δεν θα με αφήσει, μου το λενε πολλοι και ότι δεν θα ήθελε να με βλέπει τοσο, μα τοσο λυπημενη.......αμαρτία μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω. Με βλέπει,? Με ακούει? Κανεις δεν ξέρει, μονο ότι μάθαμε, όπως μεγαλώσαμε από μικρά παιδιά, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ. ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΕΡΑΝΤΗ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ με τοσο κόσμο γύρω μου που με λατρεύει................
Η θεια σου πως έιναι? πόσος καιρος έχει περάσει από τότε? Θα πρέπει να είσαι και μικρούλα από ότι καταλαβαινω και μπαίνεις εδω και γράφεις.............Τι μεγαλειο θα κουβαλάς μέσα σου καρδούλα μου........Μεγαλειο...............

----------


## flower123

Ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι κατι υπαρχει και μετα, δεν πιστευω οτι εμεις οι ανθρωποι γεννιομαστε για να καταληξουμε απλα στην ανυπαρξια. Κατι συμβαινει και μετα απλα κανεις μας δεν μπορει να ξερει... Εχει περασει ενας χρονος απο τοτε που συνεβη σε εμας αυτο με τον θειο μου αλλα ηταν πολυ ασχημο οπως εγινε, η θεια μου ειχε παθει σοκ,ειχε ανεβει πανω του προσπαθωντας με μαλαξεις να τον κανει να αναπνευσει για 40 λεπτα ,προφανως ηταν χαμενη υποθεση. Απο την ολη κατασταση της δημιουργηθηκαν αρκετα ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα, μουδιαζε το κεφαλι της,τα χερια της , ειχε αυπνιες για πολλους μηνες, την επιαναν κρισεις πανικου,κοιμουμουν μαζι της για καποιο καιρο γιατι δεν αντεχε το σπιτι αδειο και ειχε φοβιες,αισθανοταν ενοχικα που δεν τον εσωσε,εχασε υπερβολικα πολλα κιλα, και ολα αυτα απο τη στεναχωρια της.Βεβαια πολλα περασε και περναει ο μικρος.Γι αυτο σου ξαναλεω ,μπορω να φανταστω σε τι κατασταση βρισκεσαι, προσεχε τον εαυτο σου κατερινα μου, προσπαθησε να τον φροντιζεις οσο αντεχεις! Οσο για το αμα μας βλεπουν οι δικοι μας η οχι, εγω πιστευω ακραδαντα πως αυτο συμβαινει. Μπορει να ακουστω ανοητη η φαντασιοπληκτη ,αλλα τον πρωτο καιρο εβλεπα τον θειο μου στον υπνο μου σχεδον καθε μερα. Παντα τον εβλεπα να τριγυρναει στο σπιτι μας να μας λεει προσεχτε τον μικρο, μην κλαιτε δεν θελω κλαματα, και αλλοτε να παρατηρει ως φυλακας αγγελος την θεια μου...Λοιπον συγνωμη αμα ακουγομαι ως απλα μια κοπελα που στον υπνο της η φαντασια της καλπαζει αλλα εγω δεν θα το δω ποτε ετσι! Δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν η ''εννοια μου'' που μου ελεγαν... τιποτα δεν χανεται σε αυτο τον κοσμο, απλα αλλαζει μορφη! Γι αυτο οταν λεω οτι ο δικος σου Κωστας σε βλεπει ,σε ακουει ,σε προσεχει το πιστευω οσο δεν παει! Υπομονη χρειαζεται και ελπιζω με τον καιρο να ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου... Σε φιλω, δεν εισαι μονη σου...

----------


## sousou

κατερινα βουρκωνω με αυτα που διαβαζω...πραγματικα στεναχωριεμαι.ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα θα περασει σιγα σιγα ολος αυτος ο πονος και η απελπισια που νιωθεις.συμφωνω με τα παιδια που σου λενε οτι δεν θα ηθελε να σε βλεπει να στεναχωριεσαι.και εγω εχασα τον θειο μου πριν μερικους μηνες.καθε βραδυ τον εβλεπα στον υπνο μου και 2 μερες πριν τα 40 που θα πηγαινα μου ειπε ''θα τα πουμε σε 2 μερες''.και εχει αφησει την θεια μου με τις ξαδερφες μου 15 και 21 χρονων.και η θεια μου μπροστα μας δεν εκλαιγε αλλα πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο.

δεν εισαι η μονη,υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι που χανουν τους ανθρωπους τους καθημερινα.ολοι το παλευουν.θα τα καταφερεις ειμαι σιγουρη.υπαρχει ο κωστας σου,ειναι διπλα σου και ας μην τον βλεπεις.και στο ξαναλεω αυτα που εζησες εσυ αλλοι δεν τα ζουν ποτε στην ζωη τους.θα αργησεις αλλα θα τα καταφερεις.

εχεις δει το ΥΓσ αγαπω?δες το αν μπορεις, η κοπελα τα καταφερε και αντεξε και προχωρησε σιγα σιγα.θα μου πεις ταινια ειναι,αλλα οι ταινιες βγαινουν απο τη ζωη.
κουραγιο κατερινα και εμεις ειμαστε εδω...

----------


## boubourina

Κουραγιο Κατερινακι.
Εχασα τον αντρα μου πριν 20 μερες! Ας προσπαθησουμε να παλεψουμε μαζι τον πονο.
Ναι λενε οτι το δυσκολοτερο κομματι ρου πονου δεν εχει ερθει ακομα.
Δεν ξερω. 
Θα το ζησουμε μαζι οπως φαινεται

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κουραγιο Κατερινακι.
> Εχασα τον αντρα μου πριν 20 μερες! Ας προσπαθησουμε να παλεψουμε μαζι τον πονο.
> Ναι λενε οτι το δυσκολοτερο κομματι ρου πονου δεν εχει ερθει ακομα.
> Δεν ξερω. 
> Θα το ζησουμε μαζι οπως φαινεται


Σοβαρολογεις.κι εσυ σαν εμενα,! Τι κανεις πως αντεχεις? ήσασταν χρόνια μαζί? Εγω πεθαινω καθε μερα, και είαμι ολο και χειροτερα.............

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> κατερινα βουρκωνω με αυτα που διαβαζω...πραγματικα στεναχωριεμαι.ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα αλλα θα περασει σιγα σιγα ολος αυτος ο πονος και η απελπισια που νιωθεις.συμφωνω με τα παιδια που σου λενε οτι δεν θα ηθελε να σε βλεπει να στεναχωριεσαι.και εγω εχασα τον θειο μου πριν μερικους μηνες.καθε βραδυ τον εβλεπα στον υπνο μου και 2 μερες πριν τα 40 που θα πηγαινα μου ειπε ''θα τα πουμε σε 2 μερες''.και εχει αφησει την θεια μου με τις ξαδερφες μου 15 και 21 χρονων.και η θεια μου μπροστα μας δεν εκλαιγε αλλα πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο.
> 
> δεν εισαι η μονη,υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι που χανουν τους ανθρωπους τους καθημερινα.ολοι το παλευουν.θα τα καταφερεις ειμαι σιγουρη.υπαρχει ο κωστας σου,ειναι διπλα σου και ας μην τον βλεπεις.και στο ξαναλεω αυτα που εζησες εσυ αλλοι δεν τα ζουν ποτε στην ζωη τους.θα αργησεις αλλα θα τα καταφερεις.
> 
> εχεις δει το ΥΓσ αγαπω?δες το αν μπορεις, η κοπελα τα καταφερε και αντεξε και προχωρησε σιγα σιγα.θα μου πεις ταινια ειναι,αλλα οι ταινιες βγαινουν απο τη ζωη.
> κουραγιο κατερινα και εμεις ειμαστε εδω...


Σε ευχαριστώ. ........Ειναι πολυ νωρίς αλλά παράλληλα και πολυ αργα..........χαθηκαν όλα μα όλα.......Ξερω οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πολλοι σαν εμενα, αλλά εγώ βιώνω τώρα υτό και με σκοτώνει η σκέψη της απώλειας τηα απουσίας. Το έργο το είδα μαζί με τον Κώστα μου και μας άρεσε΄πάρα πολυ..........Ειδικα το τραγουδι "A CHI" που έχει, το ακουω και κλαιω καθε μερα....... ετσι αισθανομαι ακριβως!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι κατι υπαρχει και μετα, δεν πιστευω οτι εμεις οι ανθρωποι γεννιομαστε για να καταληξουμε απλα στην ανυπαρξια. Κατι συμβαινει και μετα απλα κανεις μας δεν μπορει να ξερει... Εχει περασει ενας χρονος απο τοτε που συνεβη σε εμας αυτο με τον θειο μου αλλα ηταν πολυ ασχημο οπως εγινε, η θεια μου ειχε παθει σοκ,ειχε ανεβει πανω του προσπαθωντας με μαλαξεις να τον κανει να αναπνευσει για 40 λεπτα ,προφανως ηταν χαμενη υποθεση. Απο την ολη κατασταση της δημιουργηθηκαν αρκετα ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα, μουδιαζε το κεφαλι της,τα χερια της , ειχε αυπνιες για πολλους μηνες, την επιαναν κρισεις πανικου,κοιμουμουν μαζι της για καποιο καιρο γιατι δεν αντεχε το σπιτι αδειο και ειχε φοβιες,αισθανοταν ενοχικα που δεν τον εσωσε,εχασε υπερβολικα πολλα κιλα, και ολα αυτα απο τη στεναχωρια της.Βεβαια πολλα περασε και περναει ο μικρος.Γι αυτο σου ξαναλεω ,μπορω να φανταστω σε τι κατασταση βρισκεσαι, προσεχε τον εαυτο σου κατερινα μου, προσπαθησε να τον φροντιζεις οσο αντεχεις! Οσο για το αμα μας βλεπουν οι δικοι μας η οχι, εγω πιστευω ακραδαντα πως αυτο συμβαινει. Μπορει να ακουστω ανοητη η φαντασιοπληκτη ,αλλα τον πρωτο καιρο εβλεπα τον θειο μου στον υπνο μου σχεδον καθε μερα. Παντα τον εβλεπα να τριγυρναει στο σπιτι μας να μας λεει προσεχτε τον μικρο, μην κλαιτε δεν θελω κλαματα, και αλλοτε να παρατηρει ως φυλακας αγγελος την θεια μου...Λοιπον συγνωμη αμα ακουγομαι ως απλα μια κοπελα που στον υπνο της η φαντασια της καλπαζει αλλα εγω δεν θα το δω ποτε ετσι! Δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν η ''εννοια μου'' που μου ελεγαν... τιποτα δεν χανεται σε αυτο τον κοσμο, απλα αλλαζει μορφη! Γι αυτο οταν λεω οτι ο δικος σου Κωστας σε βλεπει ,σε ακουει ,σε προσεχει το πιστευω οσο δεν παει! Υπομονη χρειαζεται και ελπιζω με τον καιρο να ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου... Σε φιλω, δεν εισαι μονη σου...


Η τελευταια σου πρόταση ότι με βλέπει, με ακούει...........Αχ πόσο θέλω να το πιστέψω αυτο να ήξερες..........ποσο θελω αλλα δεν μπορώ. Εχασα και την πίστη μου στο Θεό, αμαρτία που το λεω αλλα έτσι αισθανομαι.........

----------


## boubourina

> Σοβαρολογεις.κι εσυ σαν εμενα,! Τι κανεις πως αντεχεις? ήσασταν χρόνια μαζί? Εγω πεθαινω καθε μερα, και είαμι ολο και χειροτερα.............


Κατερινακι ημασταν μαζι 13 χρονια τα 4.5 παντεμενοι. Πως το αντεχω? Δεν ξερω ματια μου, νομιζω οτι η ζωη μου ολοκληρη με προετοιμασε για αυτη τη μεγαλη απωλεια.
Ειναι λιγο περιπλοκο.
Ισως το οτι εχω και ενα αγορακι 3 χρονων με εμποδιζει να αρχισω να σερνομαι στα πατωματα, αν και πολυ θα το ηθελα και το εχω αναγκη να ξεσπασω αλλα δεν μπορω. Εγω κλειδωσα και παγωσα. Πετρα, Βραχος δεν νιωθω, δεν σκεφτομαι, δεν αισθανομαι.
Λιγες μονο στιγμες σπαω. Οπως εχθες βραδυ. Και μετα παλι το κενο, το τιποτα

----------


## KaterinaKostas

[QUOTE=boubourina;237046]Κατερινακι ημασταν μαζι 13 χρονια τα 4.5 παντεμενοι. Πως το αντεχω? Δεν ξερω ματια μου, νομιζω οτι η ζωη μου ολοκληρη με προετοιμασε για αυτη τη μεγαλη απωλεια.
Ειναι λιγο περιπλοκο.
Ισως το οτι εχω και ενα αγορακι 3 χρονων με εμποδιζει να αρχισω να σερνομαι στα πατωματα, αν και πολυ θα το ηθελα και το εχω αναγκη να ξεσπασω αλλα δεν μπορω. Εγω κλειδωσα και παγωσα. Πετρα, Βραχος δεν νιωθω, δεν σκεφτομαι, δεν αισθανομαι.
Λιγες μονο στιγμες σπαω. Οπως εχθες βραδυ. Και μετα παλι το κενο, το τιποτα[/QUOTE
Θα παρεις δυναμη από το παιδι σου, και θα περασει γρήγορα. Το παιδι ειναι δωρο, παρηγορια........δεν σε αφηνει, η ζωη του τρέχει και θα τρέχεις κι εσυ......από εκει θα πιαστεις κοριτσι μου. Εγω θα πρέπει να αρχισω παλι από την αρχη αλλά η αρχη μου ήταν στα 20 που τον γνωρισα και ειμαι 38 και εχασα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ......Ειμαι σε μια θαλασσα με κυματα και παλευω και στερια δεν υπαρψει γυρω, μονο κυματα και σκοτάδια....... Τι να πω....δεν εχω αλλο κουραγιο να σου δωσω γιατι ακομη αναρωτιεμαι τι ειναι αυτο το κουραγιο και πως το κανουμε......Φοβαμαι το μετα που ολοι λενε παρα πολυ........φοβαμαι μην κανω καμμια τρέλλα και σκεφτομαι τους γονεις μου που ειναι διαμαντια αληθινα..........αχχχχχχ

----------


## John11

> ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ Δωσε μας κουράγιο, δωσε μας ένα σημαδι, κατι να πιστέψουμε, κατι να μην πιστέψουμε..............οτιδήποτ ε...............δεν ξέρω, παραλογίζομαι...........Δεν το αντέχω φίλοι μου....δεν γίνεται...................


Διαβάζοντας το αρχικό σου μήνυμα ανατρίχιασα για μια στιγμή.
Κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μου είπα καλύτερα να μην είχα πάει στον έβδομο ουρανό. Γιατί αν πέσεις από εκεί είναι αρκετά άσχημα, ενώ αν είσαι στον 2ο...! Φοβάμαι ότι και εσύ ήσουνα στον έβδομο ουρανό.


> Μόνο το βράδυ που μπηκε στην εντατική και τον διασωληνώσανε τον είδα καθισμένο 
> σε ένα καταλευκο σύννεφο, χαμογελουσε και μου απλωσε το χέρι..............

Πώς αισθάνθηκες στο όνειρο; Ποιά συναισθήματα είχες; Μπορείς να γράψεις γι' αυτό εδώ; 
Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω, άσχετα αν θα απαντήσεις ή όχι, ακολούθησε αυτή την αίσθηση, αυτό το -έστω στιγμιαίο- συναίσθημα που είχες στο όνειρο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήταν φόβος ούτε και το συναίσθημα της απώλειας.

----------


## boubourina

αχ Κατερινα μου ο πονος μας και των δυο ειναι πολυ μεγαλος. Αλλα εχεις δικιο. Οταν υπαρχει ενα παιδι, και στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι 3 τα παιδια, 2 απο τον πρωτο γαμο του αντρα μου που ειναι μαζι μου και το μωρο. Και κανενας παππους ή αδελφος να στηριξει την οικογενεια. Μοναχοπαιδι εγω, ενοικιο εδω, ενοικιο Αθηνα στα παιδια, λογαριασμοι και ενας μισθος 1000€ να φτασει για ολα. Η επομενη μερα ηταν σκληρη Κατερινα, πολυ σκληρη. Και δεν με παιρνει για δραμματα γιατι το δραμα αρχιζει τωρα και ειναι καινουριο. Και ετσι καθε μερα αν και ανοιξη με βρισκει πιο ψυχρη απο την προηγουμενη. Που πηγαν τα αισθηματα μου? δεν εχω αισθηματα? Θα ηθελα να μπορουσα να κλαψω και να ζησω το πενθος μου αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανεις γυρω μου να νοιαστει για ολα τα αλλα. Αν θρηνησω μια βδομαδα και δεν φερω χρηματα στο σπιτι θα μας πεταξουν ολους εξω. Ειναι πολυ σκληρη η ζωη. Και αλλοι μου ειπαν ... σου αφησε ενα παιδακι να τον θυμασαι.... αλλα το παιδακι δεν ειναι σουβενιρ απο τις διακοπες στη μυκονο να το βαλεις στο ραφι να το κοιτας.... εχει μια ολοκληρη ζωη που θελει την εγνοια και την προστασια σου για να σταθει ορθιο στα ποδια του.
Θρηνησε Κατερινα, Θρηνησε οσο μπορεις, εχεις δικιο, ενα ολοκληρο κομματι απο τη ζωη σου χαθηκε, αλλα οχι ολοκληρη η ζωη, το ξερω οτι νιωθεις ξεκρεμαστη χωρις το στηριγμα που τοσο καιρο ειχες. Αλλα τωρα το στηριγμα του εαυτου σου θα εισαι εσυ. Και λες οτι εισαι 38 και εγω 39. Οι μισες φιλες μου δεν ειναι καν παντεμενες και εγω και εσυ προλαβαμε να μεινουμε και χηρες! και εγω με να μωρο. Οχι η ζωη μας δεν χαθηκε. Αντιθετως την κερδισαμε. Γιατι εσυ 20 χρονια και εγω 13 χρονια ειχαμε την αγαπη μας διπλα μας. Ζησαμε εναν ερωτα μια αγαπη που μοιαζει να βγηκε απο ρομαντζο. Ρωτα τα παιδια του φορουμ εδω. Θα δεις οτι θα εδιναν τα παντα μερικοι για να ειχαν 5 χρονια μια ζωη γεματη σαν τη δικη μας.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Διαβάζοντας το αρχικό σου μήνυμα ανατρίχιασα για μια στιγμή.
> Κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μου είπα καλύτερα να μην είχα πάει στον έβδομο ουρανό. Γιατί αν πέσεις από εκεί είναι αρκετά άσχημα, ενώ αν είσαι στον 2ο...! Φοβάμαι ότι και εσύ ήσουνα στον έβδομο ουρανό.
> 
> 
> > Μόνο το βράδυ που μπηκε στην εντατική και τον διασωληνώσανε τον είδα καθισμένο 
> > σε ένα καταλευκο σύννεφο, χαμογελουσε και μου απλωσε το χέρι..............
> 
> Πώς αισθάνθηκες στο όνειρο; Ποιά συναισθήματα είχες; Μπορείς να γράψεις γι' αυτό εδώ; 
> Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω, άσχετα αν θα απαντήσεις ή όχι, ακολούθησε αυτή την αίσθηση, αυτό το -έστω στιγμιαίο- συναίσθημα που είχες στο όνειρο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήταν φόβος ούτε και το συναίσθημα της απώλειας.


John 11.........Ναι ημουν στο 7ο ουρανό και ήμουν πολύ πολυ ευτυχισμενη. Ειχα διπλα μου εναν άνθρωπο που βρίσκεις πααααραπολυ δύσκολα. Αν γινοταν να σας περιγραψω στιγμες, θα ανατριχιαζες ακομη περισσοτερο. Ημουν ο πιο τυχερός άνθρωπος στον κόσμο και δεν με τρόμαζε ουτε με πείραζε για μια στιγμη η τρομερη αυτη ασθενεια που ολοι την ακουν και κατεβαζουν το βλέμμα.......σακχαρώδης νεανικος διαβητης......Ηταν ενα τιποτα μπροστά στή δυναμη και στη θεληση γαι ζωή που έιχε και που δεν μου στέρησε τιποτα μα τιποτα, που είμασταν φιλαρακια,αντρόγυνο, ακομα 2 μικρα παιδια...... Ετσι αισθανθηκα στο ονειρό μου. ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΕΤΣΙ. Ημουν χαρούμενη που τον κοιταζα από χαμηλά και μου χαμογελουσε........Με τα γυαλάκια του στο πρόσωπο και αυτό το γλυκό χαμόγελο που έχουν οι ανθρωποι όταν κανουν κατι που τους αρέσει....... Ηταν και το μαναδικο ονειρο που εχω δει, μέχρι σήμερα. Ηρθε να με χαιρετήσει? Ποιος ξερει.......Ισως είχε παραιτηθει από εκεινο το βράδυ η ψυχουλα του και οι υπόλοιπες μερες που ακολουθησαν ήταν απλά και μονο το σώμα στα χέρια των γιατρων. Ο διευθυντης της εντατικης κοιμηθηλε 2 νυχτες εκει, στο γραφειακι του, το παλληκαρι μας έλεγε, να σωθεί....Αλλα μάλλον είχε ήδη πετάξει για ψηλά, για αλλου.
Εγω στο ονειρο μου δεν τρομαξα, δεν φοβήθηκα τον κοιταζα στα ματια, του χμογελουσα και τιποτε άλλο. ΑΛΛΑ απο το επομενο πρωι με ειχαν ζωσει τα φιδια........έλεγα και ξαναέλεγα ότι δεν θα γινει καλα σε αντίθεση με ολους που πίστευαν ότι θα το ξεπεράσει........

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> αχ Κατερινα μου ο πονος μας και των δυο ειναι πολυ μεγαλος. Αλλα εχεις δικιο. Οταν υπαρχει ενα παιδι, και στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι 3 τα παιδια, 2 απο τον πρωτο γαμο του αντρα μου που ειναι μαζι μου και το μωρο. Και κανενας παππους ή αδελφος να στηριξει την οικογενεια. Μοναχοπαιδι εγω, ενοικιο εδω, ενοικιο Αθηνα στα παιδια, λογαριασμοι και ενας μισθος 1000€ να φτασει για ολα. Η επομενη μερα ηταν σκληρη Κατερινα, πολυ σκληρη. Και δεν με παιρνει για δραμματα γιατι το δραμα αρχιζει τωρα και ειναι καινουριο. Και ετσι καθε μερα αν και ανοιξη με βρισκει πιο ψυχρη απο την προηγουμενη. Που πηγαν τα αισθηματα μου? δεν εχω αισθηματα? Θα ηθελα να μπορουσα να κλαψω και να ζησω το πενθος μου αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανεις γυρω μου να νοιαστει για ολα τα αλλα. Αν θρηνησω μια βδομαδα και δεν φερω χρηματα στο σπιτι θα μας πεταξουν ολους εξω. Ειναι πολυ σκληρη η ζωη. Και αλλοι μου ειπαν ... σου αφησε ενα παιδακι να τον θυμασαι.... αλλα το παιδακι δεν ειναι σουβενιρ απο τις διακοπες στη μυκονο να το βαλεις στο ραφι να το κοιτας.... εχει μια ολοκληρη ζωη που θελει την εγνοια και την προστασια σου για να σταθει ορθιο στα ποδια του.
> Θρηνησε Κατερινα, Θρηνησε οσο μπορεις, εχεις δικιο, ενα ολοκληρο κομματι απο τη ζωη σου χαθηκε, αλλα οχι ολοκληρη η ζωη, το ξερω οτι νιωθεις ξεκρεμαστη χωρις το στηριγμα που τοσο καιρο ειχες. Αλλα τωρα το στηριγμα του εαυτου σου θα εισαι εσυ. Και λες οτι εισαι 38 και εγω 39. Οι μισες φιλες μου δεν ειναι καν παντεμενες και εγω και εσυ προλαβαμε να μεινουμε και χηρες! και εγω με να μωρο. Οχι η ζωη μας δεν χαθηκε. Αντιθετως την κερδισαμε. Γιατι εσυ 20 χρονια και εγω 13 χρονια ειχαμε την αγαπη μας διπλα μας. Ζησαμε εναν ερωτα μια αγαπη που μοιαζει να βγηκε απο ρομαντζο. Ρωτα τα παιδια του φορουμ εδω. Θα δεις οτι θα εδιναν τα παντα μερικοι για να ειχαν 5 χρονια μια ζωη γεματη σαν τη δικη μας.


Σοφα τα λογια σου............δυσκολα περνας, η ζωη σκληρη..όλα αυτα μαζι.............Προλαβαμε καμι μειναμε χηρες όπως το λες και οι δικες μου φιλες - αρκετες-ακομα μονες τους.....Αυτα προσπαθω τοσο πολυ να θυμαμαι, το ποσο καλα περασα αλλα ίσως θες επειδη ειναι πολλα τα χρόνια θα κανω αλλα τοσα να ξεπερασω το χαμο. Οχι να ξεχασω, δεν θα γινει ποτε αυτο, αλλα να ξεπερασω τα χρόνια αυτα είναι αδυνατον. Οπως αδυνατον μοιαζει τώρα να πρέπει να αρχισω ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.......Και δεν εχω ουτε τη δυναμη, ουτε το κουραγιο ουτε τιποτα. Ριμαξε το σπιτι μας, τα πράγματα μας, δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να μεινω στο σπιτι μας, δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να γυρισω πίσω στη μαμα μου, κι αυτο δεν ειναι απλο. Η μαμα ειναι φιλη, στηριγμα, δυναμικη και δραστήρια αλλα πάλι τα ίδια? Να με περιμενει με το φαγητο ζεστο ακι την πορτοκαλαδα μου στιμμενη το πρωι που θα ξυπναω? Αυτα τα έζησα, ταέχω φυλαχτο και άλλαξα τη ζωη μου με τον Κωστα μου. Δεν ξερω καν τι να κανω.......γυριζει το μυαλο μου, το κορμι μου έξω από το σώμα πλεον.........χαθηκα..........

----------


## John11

> Ημουν χαρούμενη που τον κοιταζα από χαμηλά και μου χαμογελουσε........Με τα γυαλάκια του στο 
> πρόσωπο και αυτό το γλυκό χαμόγελο που έχουν οι ανθρωποι όταν κανουν κατι που τους αρέσει..... 

> Εγω στο ονειρο μου δεν τρομαξα, δεν φοβήθηκα τον κοιταζα στα ματια, του χαμογελουσα και τιποτε άλλο.

Αντίθετα με ότι πιστεύει πολύς κόσμος για τα όνειρα, εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το αντίκρυσμα της ζωής μας και των σκέψεών μας, τοποθετημένο σε πιό σωστή "βάση" απ' ότι κάνουμε τη μέρα με τις σκέψεις μας. Αρκετές φορές κατάλαβα ότι ένα όνειρο -κυρίως ένα έντονο όνειρο-, θα μπορούσε να μας καθοδηγήσει, γιατί πηγάζει από το συνολικό "είναι" μας, και δεν επηρεάζεται από σκέψεις. Στη διάρκεια του ονείρου δουλεύει πολύ το κομμάτι του συναισθήματος, και αυτό που ονομάζουμε διαίσθηση. Προσθάπησε να θυμηθείς πώς αισθάνθηκες στο όνειρο, αν αισθανόσουν ίδια και στην καθημερινή ζωή δεν θα ήταν ευτυχία; Στο όνειρο δεν αιθάνθηκες φόβο, αντίθετα με το φόβο που αισθάνεσαι τώρα. Είναι προφανές ότι στο όνειρο κατάλαβες ότι θα φύγει, αντίθετα με αυτό που σκεφτόσουν την επόμενη μέρα. 
Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσεις που ασχολήθηκα με το όνειρο, δεν είμαι αυτός που ασχολείται με όνειρα, κλπ.
Ξέρω ότι η ζωή σου δυσκόλεψε πάρα πολύ τώρα. Δεν έχω τι να πω. Είναι οικτρό να μένει κάποιος μόνος του.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> αλλα να ξεπερασω τα χρόνια αυτα είναι αδυνατον. Οπως αδυνατον μοιαζει τώρα να πρέπει να αρχισω ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.......Και δεν εχω ουτε τη δυναμη, ουτε το κουραγιο ουτε τιποτα. Ριμαξε το σπιτι μας, τα πράγματα μας, δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να μεινω στο σπιτι μας, δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να γυρισω πίσω στη μαμα μου, κι αυτο δεν ειναι απλο. Η μαμα ειναι φιλη, στηριγμα, δυναμικη και δραστήρια αλλα πάλι τα ίδια? Να με περιμενει με το φαγητο ζεστο ακι την πορτοκαλαδα μου στιμμενη το πρωι που θα ξυπναω? Αυτα τα έζησα, ταέχω φυλαχτο και άλλαξα τη ζωη μου με τον Κωστα μου. Δεν ξερω καν τι να κανω.......γυριζει το μυαλο μου, το κορμι μου έξω από το σώμα πλεον.........χαθηκα..........


Κατερίνα μου, 

σε αυτή τη φάση που πονάς και δεν έχεις ακόμα χωνέψει καλά καλά την απώλεια δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι πώς θα τα κάνεις ''όλα από την αρχή''. 
Θέλω να πω να μη σε βαραίνει και σε πιέζει αυτή η σκέψη, ούτε και είναι καιρός να πάρεις σημαντικές αποφάσεις για αλλαγή ή για μια μετακόμιση..
Δεν προτείνω να επιστρέψεις στην πρότερη ζωή σου κοντά στη μητέρα σου, την οποία όπως λες την έζησες, τη χάρηκες και την έχεις κρατήσει σα φυλαχτό (πολύ όμορφο και συγκινητικό αυτό), ίσως όμως να σου έκανε καλό να μείνετε μαζί αυτό το διάστημα.

Μέσα στον πόνο μας μάς ξεχνάμε, μας απορροφάει το πένθος και δεν φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας.. να φάει, να ξεκουραστεί.. 
Χρειαζόμαστε τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους κοντά μας, έχουμε ανάγκη από φροντίδα και κατανόηση.
Εγώ πάντως είχα μια δυσκολία να ζητήσω βοήθεια, δεν ήθελα κιόλας να επιβαρύνω τους άλλους, σκεφτόμουν ''οκ, θα τα καταφέρω'', όμως την είχα ανάγκη και τη χρειαζόμουν και ήταν σημαντικό που το κατάλαβα και την αναζήτησα.

Μερικοί άνθρωποι δεν έχουν αυτή την τόσο σημαντική υποστήριξη και βοήθεια από άλλους, γι' αυτό αν νιώθεις ότι δεν αντέχεις μόνη σου τώρα αφέσου σε αυτό που χρειάζεσαι. 
Θα πάρεις τις αποφάσεις σου, θα δεις πώς θα συνεχίσεις καθώς περνάει ο καιρός..

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> > Ημουν χαρούμενη που τον κοιταζα από χαμηλά και μου χαμογελουσε........Με τα γυαλάκια του στο 
> > πρόσωπο και αυτό το γλυκό χαμόγελο που έχουν οι ανθρωποι όταν κανουν κατι που τους αρέσει..... 
> 
> > Εγω στο ονειρο μου δεν τρομαξα, δεν φοβήθηκα τον κοιταζα στα ματια, του χαμογελουσα και τιποτε άλλο.
> 
> Αντίθετα με ότι πιστεύει πολύς κόσμος για τα όνειρα, εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το αντίκρυσμα της ζωής μας και των σκέψεών μας, τοποθετημένο σε πιό σωστή "βάση" απ' ότι κάνουμε τη μέρα με τις σκέψεις μας. Αρκετές φορές κατάλαβα ότι ένα όνειρο -κυρίως ένα έντονο όνειρο-, θα μπορούσε να μας καθοδηγήσει, γιατί πηγάζει από το συνολικό "είναι" μας, και δεν επηρεάζεται από σκέψεις. Στη διάρκεια του ονείρου δουλεύει πολύ το κομμάτι του συναισθήματος, και αυτό που ονομάζουμε διαίσθηση. Προσθάπησε να θυμηθείς πώς αισθάνθηκες στο όνειρο, αν αισθανόσουν ίδια και στην καθημερινή ζωή δεν θα ήταν ευτυχία; Στο όνειρο δεν αιθάνθηκες φόβο, αντίθετα με το φόβο που αισθάνεσαι τώρα. Είναι προφανές ότι στο όνειρο κατάλαβες ότι θα φύγει, αντίθετα με αυτό που σκεφτόσουν την επόμενη μέρα. 
> Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσεις που ασχολήθηκα με το όνειρο, δεν είμαι αυτός που ασχολείται με όνειρα, κλπ.
> Ξέρω ότι η ζωή σου δυσκόλεψε πάρα πολύ τώρα. Δεν έχω τι να πω. Είναι οικτρό να μένει κάποιος μόνος του.


Η ζωη μου δυσκολεψε και πρεπει να τα ξαναρχισω και ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ. ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ................

Τι να παρεξηγησω καλε μου άνθρωπε...........καταθετουμε την ψυχη μας εδω μεσα και ξεγυμνωνωμαστε..........αντιθε τως θα προαπαθησω να θυμαμαι τα λογια σου. Και εγω σπάνια βλεπω όνειρα σημαδιακα. Μονο άλλο ενα ειχα δει 13 Μαρτιου 2003 πριν γινει το bybass, γιατι και εκεινη ηταν μια τραγικη υπόθεση. Το μονο που θα πω είναι ότι πηγα να τον συνατησω στο Μιλανο που τελειωνε Πεμπτη 13/3 το επαγγελματικο ταξιδι για να κατσουμε μαζι εκει το τριήμερο. ............ και εκεινη τη νυχτα επαθε το έμφραγμα..........σε ξενη χωρα............30χρονων, 30 χρονων κι εγω χαζαδι.............με 300 ευρω στην τσέπη ............Το ονειρο της προηγουμενης νυχτας, ειχε επαληθευτει..........

----------


## TomiP.

Κατερινουλα μου οτι και να σου πουμε εμεις δεν μπορει να απαλυνει τον πονο σου..οι λεξεις κουραγιο κλπ ειναι ματαιες..το ξερω καλα!! το βιωσα..εμενα μου τον σκοτωσαν στο Πακισταν 2 κλεφτες..ηταν ασυρματιστης στα καραβια..ημουν μολις 24 χρονων..σημερα ειμαι 50..δεν ξαναπαντρευτηκα..υιοθετησα ομως ενα μωρακι στα 30 μου και το αυτο μου εδωσε δυναμη να συνεχισω..Σημερα ειναι 20 χρονων το κοριτσακι μου και της μιλαω για τον καλο μου λες και ηταν ο αληθινος της πατερας..σου συνιστω να κανεις το ιδιο!δεν ειναι ευκολο το ζητημα της υιοθεσιας το ξερω(εγω ημουν τυχερη μου το εδωσε μια πολυτεκνη μητερα το μωρο μου)αλλα προσπαθησε..μονο ετσι θα παρει χρωμα και παλι η ζωη σου! Σε φιλω..καλη δυναμη!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα μου, 
> 
> σε αυτή τη φάση που πονάς και δεν έχεις ακόμα χωνέψει καλά καλά την απώλεια δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι πώς θα τα κάνεις ''όλα από την αρχή''. 
> Θέλω να πω να μη σε βαραίνει και σε πιέζει αυτή η σκέψη, ούτε και είναι καιρός να πάρεις σημαντικές αποφάσεις για αλλαγή ή για μια μετακόμιση..
> Δεν προτείνω να επιστρέψεις στην πρότερη ζωή σου κοντά στη μητέρα σου, την οποία όπως λες την έζησες, τη χάρηκες και την έχεις κρατήσει σα φυλαχτό (πολύ όμορφο και συγκινητικό αυτό), ίσως όμως να σου έκανε καλό να μείνετε μαζί αυτό το διάστημα.
> 
> Μέσα στον πόνο μας μάς ξεχνάμε, μας απορροφάει το πένθος και δεν φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας.. να φάει, να ξεκουραστεί.. 
> Χρειαζόμαστε τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους κοντά μας, έχουμε ανάγκη από φροντίδα και κατανόηση.
> Εγώ πάντως είχα μια δυσκολία να ζητήσω βοήθεια, δεν ήθελα κιόλας να επιβαρύνω τους άλλους, σκεφτόμουν ''οκ, θα τα καταφέρω'', όμως την είχα ανάγκη και τη χρειαζόμουν και ήταν σημαντικό που το κατάλαβα και την αναζήτησα.
> ...


Ειστε ολοι σοφοι εδω....και ξενυχτηδες επισης...........Αυτο που κανω τωρα ειναι οτι επεστρεψα στο σπιτι μας, από την Παρασκευη το απογευμα, με τη μανουλα κοντα-εννοειται- που τρεχει σαν το λαστιχο να με φροντιζει..................Εχει παθει κι εκεινη............Ειναι ομως ο βράχος μου. Ερχεται και ο πατερας καθημερινα με τη συζυγο- ναι , παιδι χωρισμενων γονιων ειμαι από τα 8 μου χρόνια- αλλα με τους γονεις μου και τη 2η γυναικα του κοντα σε μενα και τη μαμα μου - οσο επιτρεπουν οι τυποι- ολα αυτα τα χρόνια.......Ευτυχως που τους εχω. Δεν ξερω ακομη τι θα κανω και δεν θα βιαστω για τιποτα οπως λες........."Θα πάρεις τις αποφάσεις σου, θα δεις πώς θα συνεχίσεις καθώς περνάει ο καιρός" το κραταω αυτο.......Απο αυριο ΛΕΩ - γιατι δεν ξερω και πως θα ξημερωθω- να παω μεχρι το ΙΚΑ..................Εχω ενα καρο πράγματα να κανω και ειπα να αρχισω με κατι..............Αν με πανε τα πόδια μου.............
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι.......ολους σας............ειστε καταπληκτικοι άνθρωποι και επειδη ειναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε forum ξαναελπίζω ότι υπαρχουν ακομη άνθρωποι στον κοσμο αυτο..................

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερινουλα μου οτι και να σου πουμε εμεις δεν μπορει να απαλυνει τον πονο σου..οι λεξεις κουραγιο κλπ ειναι ματαιες..το ξερω καλα!! το βιωσα..εμενα μου τον σκοτωσαν στο Πακισταν 2 κλεφτες..ηταν ασυρματιστης στα καραβια..ημουν μολις 24 χρονων..σημερα ειμαι 50..δεν ξαναπαντρευτηκα..υιοθετησα ομως ενα μωρακι στα 30 μου και το αυτο μου εδωσε δυναμη να συνεχισω..Σημερα ειναι 20 χρονων το κοριτσακι μου και της μιλαω για τον καλο μου λες και ηταν ο αληθινος της πατερας..σου συνιστω να κανεις το ιδιο!δεν ειναι ευκολο το ζητημα της υιοθεσιας το ξερω(εγω ημουν τυχερη μου το εδωσε μια πολυτεκνη μητερα το μωρο μου)αλλα προσπαθησε..μονο ετσι θα παρει χρωμα και παλι η ζωη σου! Σε φιλω..καλη δυναμη!


Τι λες τωρα..........Θεε μου τι περασες..........ξερω από καραβια, καπετανιο μπαμπα εχω............Μπραβο σου που τα καταφερες. Δινεις ελπιδα εδω σε μας. Αυτο που λες δεν το εχω σκεφτει. Γινεται να υιοθετησει μια γυναικα μονη? Δεν εχω ιδεα........σχεδιαζαμε να κανουμε παιδακι και θα αρχιζαμε το Μαη........... αλλα...............

----------


## John11

> Η ζωη μου δυσκολεψε και πρεπει να τα ξαναρχισω και ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ. ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ................
> 
> Τι να παρεξηγησω καλε μου άνθρωπε...........καταθετουμε την ψυχη μας εδω μεσα και ξεγυμνωνωμαστε..........αντιθε τως θα προαπαθησω να θυμαμαι τα λογια σου. Και εγω σπάνια βλεπω όνειρα σημαδιακα. Μονο άλλο ενα ειχα δει 13 Μαρτιου 2003 πριν γινει το bybass, γιατι και εκεινη ηταν μια τραγικη υπόθεση. Το μονο που θα πω είναι ότι πηγα να τον συνατησω στο Μιλανο που τελειωνε Πεμπτη 13/3 το επαγγελματικο ταξιδι για να κατσουμε μαζι εκει το τριήμερο. ............ και εκεινη τη νυχτα επαθε το έμφραγμα..........σε ξενη χωρα............30χρονων, 30 χρονων κι εγω χαζαδι.............με 300 ευρω στην τσέπη ............Το ονειρο της προηγουμενης νυχτας, ειχε επαληθευτει..........


Ειλικρινά, αφού έγραψα το προηγούμενο, μετάνιωσα. Ίσως να μην είναι η στιγμή να έλεγα αυτά που σκεφτόμουν. Και θα το είχα σβήσει, αλλά ξέρω ότι θα σου είχε έρθει ήδη με email μέσω του forum.
Αλλά μια και γράφεις αυτά που είπες και για το άλλο όνειρο, να πω ότι τα όνειρα εκτός του να μας κάνουν να καταλάβουμε τι θα συμβεί (και κακό), ταυτόχρονα δίνουν και "λύσεις". Στην ουσία τα ονειρα είναι οι "καθαρότερες" σκέψεις του μυαλού. 

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω αν και θέλω να πω πολλά. Ούτε θέλω να πω τι εγώ πέρασα. Μπορεί να μην ξέρω όλα τα δεδομένα, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω ότι -μάλλον έτσι υποθέτω- καταλαβαίνω.
Διαβάζω ότι γράφεις ότι θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιες δουλειές αύριο. Ελπίζω και συστήνω να πας αν γίνεται με παρέα, οποιαδήποτε παρέα. Παράκληση, πάρε το αυτό υπόψη σου, μην πας μόνη σου. Καλύτερα μην πας κάπου αύριο αν δεν έχεις παρέα.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Ειλικρινά, αφού έγραψα το προηγούμενο, μετάνιωσα. Ίσως να μην είναι η στιγμή να έλεγα αυτά που σκεφτόμουν. Και θα το είχα σβήσει, αλλά ξέρω ότι θα σου είχε έρθει ήδη με email μέσω του forum.
> Αλλά μια και γράφεις αυτά που είπες και για το άλλο όνειρο, να πω ότι τα όνειρα εκτός του να μας κάνουν να καταλάβουμε τι θα συμβεί (και κακό), ταυτόχρονα δίνουν και "λύσεις". Στην ουσία τα ονειρα είναι οι "καθαρότερες" σκέψεις του μυαλού. 
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω αν και θέλω να πω πολλά. Ούτε θέλω να πω τι εγώ πέρασα. Μπορεί να μην ξέρω όλα τα δεδομένα, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω ότι -μάλλον έτσι υποθέτω- καταλαβαίνω.
> Διαβάζω ότι γράφεις ότι θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιες δουλειές αύριο. Ελπίζω και συστήνω να πας αν γίνεται με παρέα, οποιαδήποτε παρέα. Παράκληση, πάρε το αυτό υπόψη σου, μην πας μόνη σου. Καλύτερα μην πας κάπου αύριο αν δεν έχεις παρέα.


Για ολα αυτα που λες, θελω να τον βλεπω στα ονειρά μου τουλαχιστον............. Ναι, ΑΝ παω διοτι ακομη πουυυυυυυυυυυυ να με παρει ο υπνος, θα παω με τη μανουλα, το βραχο μου.............Σε ευχαριστώ για ολα..........και ειδικα που καταλαβαινεις. ΜΟΙΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΧΑΡΑ=ΔΙΠΛΗ ΧΑΡΑ,- ΜΟΙΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ=ΜΙΣΟΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ...........Λενε οι παλιοι..........Αυτο κανουμε εδω ολοι μας..............μοιραζουμε πονο μηπως και λιγοστεψει.............................. .

----------


## TomiP.

Κατερινουλα μου ο νομος το επιτρεπει..οι διαδικασιες ειναι δυσκολες..αν το θελεις ομως πραγματικα θα το πετυχεις!διαβασε εδω σχετικα!!

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...11/2009_337161

Φιλια κοριτσακι μου!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Οι μέρες χωρίς τον Κώστα μου σήμερα γίνανε 30......ο πόνος ίδιος και χειροτερεύει.......και εγώ χειροτερεύω. Είμαι από χθες ΓΕΜΑΤΗ ΝΕΥΡΑ και ξεσπάω παντού, χωρίς λόγο συγκεκριμενο, μου φταινε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ και να σας πω κατι? τα βαζω με όλους. Βλέπω ζευγαρια μαζί και τα μισώ.....Κακο αυτό που λεω, δεν μπορώ να το πω σε κανεναν άλλο......
ίσως καποιος από εσας με ακούσει και μου πει πως το αντιμετωπίζω αυτο το πράγμα? Θα μισώ όλους που έχουν το ταίρι τους τώρα? Ντροπή μου και που τα γράφω αλλα, είπαμε, εδώ αληθειες πρέπει μονο να λεμε, αλλιώς τι νόημα θα έιχε?
Ευχαριστω οποιον μου πει.......

----------


## Θεοφανία

κατερινα...θα σου έλεγα να σταματησεις να έχεις ενοχες για το συναισθημα σου.
Όλα αυτά που ζεις και νιώθεις είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικά. Έχασες τον μισό σου εαυτό και δεν είναι ένα ποδι ή ένα χέρι, είναι η μισή σου καρδιά, η μισή σου ψυχή.
Και μόνο που βρίσκεις το κουράγιο, (εσυ και η μπου η αγάπη μας), να γράφετε και να ξεδιπλώνετε τα συναισθηματα σας, είναι από μόνη της μια πράξη γεναιότητας.
Βγάλε τα νευρα σου, βγάλε τη θλίψη σου, σπάσε, φώναξε, μίσησε, κλάψε.
Αυτό που έχεις πρέπει με κάθε τρόπο να βγει, να μοιραστεί και να ξεσπάσει.
Σου εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ζήσεις..... :Smile:

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Θεοφανια..........
Βγαζω τα νευρα μου, κλαιω, θυμωνω, δεν σπάω, δεν μπορουσα να το κανω ποτε αυτο, αλλα αισθανομαι κακια οτι γινομαι, κι αυτο με τρομαζει.............παρα πολυ........την Κυριακη ειναι το μνημοσυνο..........ακουτε τι λεω.μνημοσυνο..........και δεν το πιστευω....φαγητα, καλεσματα αηδιες που "πρεπει" να γίνουν και το φοβαμαι. Φοβαμαι μη δω να γελανε και να χαιρονται στα τραπέζια και να λενε "να ζησετε να τον θυμόσαστε" και αρπάξω κανενα απο το λαιμο..........Ποιος εγω? Αλλοτριώνωμαι το νοιώθω..........και φοβαμαι και πανω από ολα τον εαυτό μου που δεν υπαρχω χωρις τον Κωστα μου. 
Ολοι μου λενε ότι μετα τα 4ο θα κανεις αυτο, μετά τα 40 θα κανεις το άλλο....τι δηλαδη? μετά τα 40 ηρεμουμε? περνανε όλα? δεν καταλαβα?
Μετά τα 40 ψαξεις για δουλεια, -ναι γιατι δεν εχω ουτε δουλεια- αλλα ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ-ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ και περα απο αυτο, λες και οι δουλειες εμενα περιμενανε με την ανεργία να φτάνει στο 26% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μου ευχεσαι καποια στιγμη να ζήσω και αισθανομαι ποσο μπορεις και με καταλαβανεις με αυτη σου την κουβεντα. Καταλαβαινεις ότι ΔΕΝ ΖΩ. Εχεις τοσο μεγαλειο κι εσυ κοριτσι μου και σε ευχαριστώ όπως ολους σας εδω......

----------


## flower123

Κατερινα μου και εμεις κυριακη μνημοσυνο εχουμε... και επειδη ειδα πολυ καλα πωσ συμπεριφερονται , σου λεω οτι και γελια υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ακουσεισ και την φοβερη ατακα '' συλληπητηρια ,να τον θυμοσαστε'' ,να εισαι προετοιμασμενη οσο μπορεις γιατι ολα και ολοι εκεινη τη μερα θα σου σπανε τα νευρα και το ολο σκηνικο απο τους διαφορους ισως θυμισει και λιγο ''event''. Προσπαθησε λοιπον να μην δωσεις σημασια σε ολα αυτα ,γιατι στην τελικη ξερεισ πολυ καλα οτι περα απο εσενα και τουσ υπολοιπουσ δικουσ του ανθρωπουσ ,κανεις δεν νοιαζεται αρκετα ωστε να εννοει αυτεσ τισ λεξεις(κατι που ειναι λογικο, εφοσον δεν επηρρεαζονται απο την απωλεια αμεσα). Εχε υπομονη, ξερω,πολυ κλισε αυτο που λεω, σκεψου οτι εκεινη η μερα ειναι για τον Κωστα σου, οποτε οοολους τους αλλους και ολα τα αλλα διεγραψε τα. Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να εισαι εξω φρενων με το γεγονος,με τους γυρω σου, με τη μοιρα, τον Θεο ,μην νιωθεις ασχημα γι αυτο.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σημερα μου φταινε ολοι. Τσακωνομομαι ακομη και με το πακετο απ τα τσιγαρα...........και με τη μανουλα μου και τη στεναχορώ χειρότερα. Τα χω βαλει τωρα με μενα....... Χάνω τη μπαλα.................

----------


## boubourina

Κατερινα διαβαζω οσα γραφεις κοριτσι μου και σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι ειναι σαν καρμπον με την δικη μου πραγματικοτητα.Εχθες στη δουλεια χτυπησε το κινητο της αλλης κοπελας και ειπε ..."ελα αγαπη μου" και εγω εβαλα τα κλαμματα γιατι εμενα τωρα δεν με παιρνει ο Τακουλης να με πει "αγαπη του" και τα ζευγαρια ζηλευω και τα παιδακια που παιζουν με τους μπαμπαδες τους ζηλευω. 
Μνημοσυνο, ηδη επεσε το πρωτο ματσ
Η αδελφη του θελει τραπεζι με τους συγγενεις τους που ειναι στα πολυ κλειστα και περιορισμενα 50 ατομα. Εγω θελω μονο φιλους, τους δικους του φιλους. Συγγενεις δεν ειχαμε ουτε στο γαμο μας καλα καλα. Και απο την αλλη ποιος της ειπε οτι εχω χρηματα για τραπεζια. Εδω δεν ξερω πως θα βγαλω το μηνα. Εδω χρωσταω ακομα την κηδεια. εδω πρεπει να πληρωσω το νοικι των παιδιων του και το δικο μου. Στην καρακοσμαρα τους ειναι ολοι!!! ναι αλλα εμεις ρεζιλι δεν γινομαστε στο σοι μας μου λεει η αδελφη!!! εδω ο ανθρωπος εσκασε γιατι δεν ειχε για το νοικι και τη ΔΕΗ και εμεις βρηκαμε 4000ευρω να τον φυτεψουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

boubourina...........Καρμπόν πραγματικα..........την τρεμω την Κυριακη, πολυ.........ειμαι χειροτερα καθε μερα........Αυτο με το τηλεφωνο που γράφεις.............ποσο ιδιο.....θα μισησω ολον τον κόσμο.....θα βλεπω ζευγαρια και θα τα μισω...θα γινω αλλος άνθρωπος......και δεν μπορω ακομη να νοιωσω οτι με βλεπει, οτι ειναι κοντα μου .....τιποτα............μονο την απουσια και το κενο νοιώθω....μου λειπει αφανταστα........δεν εχω που να πιαστώ,,,,,παρακαλω να ξαναγυρισει............ δεν μπορώ...........δεν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε.....Πας και στη δουλεια εσυ κορίτσι μου.........ηρωας! Πως το καταφερνεις???

----------


## John11

Κάποιες φορές μπορούμε να πούμε πολλά, και κάποιες φορές τίποτα. Από τη μία έχω να "πω" (αν αυτό εκφράζει την κατάσταση) πολλά, αλλά από την άλλη τίποτα. Και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Γι' αυτό, μου επιτρέπεις να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα; 



> Ήταν ο κόσμος μου όλος, η ζωή μου, η ανάσα μου. Είχε πρόβλημα υγειας, διαβητη από τα 7 του χρόνια και δεν ήταν ποτέ κατι που θα με έκανε να κάνω πίσω ή να τον παρατήσω. Έκανε στα 30 του χρόνια ,3 bypass και εμεις μαζί το πολεμήσαμε και βγήκαμε νικητές. Τον αγαπούσα τότε ακόμη πιο πολύ, που με τόσο πόνο, πληγες στην ψυχή και στο σώμα ήταν ο ήρωάς μου, εργαζόταν 12ωρα να μην μας λειψει τίποτα. Πηγαίναμε ταξίδια να γνωρίσουμε τον κόσμο.


Διαβάζω πάλι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα. Λες "να μην μας λείψει τίποτα", και βάζεις πληθυντικό. Σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι;




> Λέτε να μη μένω μόνη και ρωτάτε άν έχω φίλους και οικογένεια κοντά μου. Ναι, και πλαισιώνομαι από απέραντη αγάπη. Οι γονείς μου, κουρέλια και εκείνοι μου στέκονται βράχοι παρόλο τον πόνο τους και οι ίδιοι διότι ήταν και σαν δικό τους παιδι. 20 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ είναι αυτά. Κλαίνε σαν παιδια, ο πατέρας μου καπετάνιος πράμα δεν έχει κλάψει ούτε για τη μανα του έτσι.......Φίλοι πολλοι, συγγενεις, με πολλους μπορώ και μιλάω, με άλλους εκνευρίζομαι που λενε "μακαρίτης" 38 χρονών παλληκάρι και με τρελλαίνουν......


> και ρωτάτε άν έχω φίλους και οικογένεια κοντά μου. Ναι, και πλαισιώνομαι από απέραντη αγάπη.
Φαίνεται σαν να εννοείς ότι έχεις φίλους. Όμως αναφέρεσαι μόνο στην οικογένειά σου. Και πραγματικά, ειδικά η μητέρα σου, με αυτά που λες σου συμπαραστέκεται εξαιρετικά.

> ... πράμα δεν έχει κλάψει.
Η καταγωγή σου είναι από Κρήτη;

----------


## KaterinaKostas

John11;238421]Κάποιες φορές μπορούμε να πούμε πολλά, και κάποιες φορές τίποτα. Από τη μία έχω να "πω" (αν αυτό εκφράζει την κατάσταση) πολλά, αλλά από την άλλη τίποτα. Και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Γι' αυτό, μου επιτρέπεις να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα; 
Διαβάζω πάλι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα. Λες "να μην μας λείψει τίποτα", και βάζεις πληθυντικό. Σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι;

-------------Σε μενα και σε εκεινον, στο σπιτι μας. Παιδια δεν υπάρχουν. Με πρόσεχε και με αγαπούσε πάρα παρα πολυ, το ίδιο και εγώ αντίστοιχα. Ειμαστε κολλητοι από τοτε που γνωριστήκαμε για πρώτη φορά, 12/01/1992 και ξεραμε και οι δύο ότι θα μεινουμε για παντα μαζί. Το θανατο δεν τον είχα υπολογίσει...........ότι θα μας χώριζε....τοσο νωρις..

> και ρωτάτε άν έχω φίλους και οικογένεια κοντά μου. Ναι, και πλαισιώνομαι από απέραντη αγάπη.
Φαίνεται σαν να εννοείς ότι έχεις φίλους. Όμως αναφέρεσαι μόνο στην οικογένειά σου. Και πραγματικά, ειδικά η μητέρα σου, με αυτά που λες σου συμπαραστέκεται εξαιρετικά.

--------------- Ναι εχω πολλους γνωστούς, λιγοτερους φιλους, αλλα καλους, αλλα ξερω πολυ καλα ότι μονο η οικογενεια μου πονανε όπως εγω, και αυτό ειναι και το φυσιολογικό.
Φιλε μου καλε John, όσοι και να με αγαπουν και να κλαινε και στεκονται κοντά μου δεν αναπληρώνουν το τεράστιο κενο και την απώλεια του Κωστα μου. Γι αυτο το γράφω. Τους ευχαριστώ όλους και χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι μονη, αλλα αισθανομαι μεσα μου, χωρίς εκεινον, απέραντη μοναξια.............

> ... πράμα δεν έχει κλάψει.
Η καταγωγή σου είναι από Κρήτη;[/QUOTE]
--------------όχι, καμμια σχέση, το καπετάνιος πράμα, ήθελε κομμα, δηλαδη, κατπετανιος πράμα, δεν έχει κλάψει...κλπ.
Ρωτησε με ότι άλλο θέλεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Molostroi

Κατερινακι να μην νιοθεις ατυχη που τον εχασες αλλα τυχερη που περασες 20 ολοκληρα χρονια στην ευτιχια μαζι του ...
ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι καταφεραν κατι τετιο...
ενας ανθρωπος δεν πε8αινει οταν σταματαει το σωμα να λιτουργει .. αλλα οταν φυγη απτιν μνημη μας κ απο μεσα μας.. κ εχε πιστει στο θεο κ καποια στιγμη θα ξαναβρεθιτε κ 8αστε για παντα μαζι.. υπομονη κ κουραγιο οσ τοτε !

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερινακι να μην νιοθεις ατυχη που τον εχασες αλλα τυχερη που περασες 20 ολοκληρα χρονια στην ευτιχια μαζι του ...
> ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι καταφεραν κατι τετιο...
> ενας ανθρωπος δεν πε8αινει οταν σταματαει το σωμα να λιτουργει .. αλλα οταν φυγη απτιν μνημη μας κ απο μεσα μας.. κ εχε πιστει στο θεο κ καποια στιγμη θα ξαναβρεθιτε κ 8αστε για παντα μαζι.. υπομονη κ κουραγιο οσ τοτε !


Molostroi............μου το λενε πολλοι αυτό.....δεν το ειπράττω, δεν το νοιώθω...ενα τεράστιο ΔΕΝ. Ειναι σωστό, αλλά, ΔΕΝ! Εχασα και την πίστη μου. Παέι κι αυτή...

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Οι μέρες περνούν και τα ίδια χάλια τα μαυρα έχω......Δεν παω ούτε στο περίπτερο. Η μαμα μου ράκος πια, αλλά εκει, κρατάει, αλλάζει κουτρίνες, καθαριζει, μαγειρευει, εκτονώνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Εγω, εκει, στην πολυθρόνα, ολη μέρα. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΕΝΟ γυρω μου, μέσα μου, μπροστά μου.
Να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Αφορά το θεμα ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου. Πρέπει να παώ κάπου λετε? Δεν έχω κανενα πρόβλημα να πάω, το μόνο που με φρενάρει είναι ότι επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος της λογικής,
εχω την εντυπωση οτι μονο με λοβοτομη θα βοηθηθώ. Να μην καταλαβαινω τιποτα και ολα θα φτιάξουν με τη μια......
Δεν εννοω οτι οι ψυχολογοι είναι άνθρωποι παράλογοι, απλά δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο βοηθανε σε καταστάσεις σαν τη δική μου.
Αυτό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια..........
> Βγαζω τα νευρα μου, κλαιω, θυμωνω, δεν σπάω, δεν μπορουσα να το κανω ποτε αυτο, αλλα αισθανομαι κακια οτι γινομαι, κι αυτο με τρομαζει.............παρα πολυ........την Κυριακη ειναι το μνημοσυνο..........ακουτε τι λεω.μνημοσυνο..........και δεν το πιστευω....φαγητα, καλεσματα αηδιες που "πρεπει" να γίνουν και το φοβαμαι. Φοβαμαι μη δω να γελανε και να χαιρονται στα τραπέζια και να λενε "να ζησετε να τον θυμόσαστε" και αρπάξω κανενα απο το λαιμο..........Ποιος εγω? Αλλοτριώνωμαι το νοιώθω..........και φοβαμαι και πανω από ολα τον εαυτό μου που δεν υπαρχω χωρις τον Κωστα μου. 
> Ολοι μου λενε ότι μετα τα 4ο θα κανεις αυτο, μετά τα 40 θα κανεις το άλλο....τι δηλαδη? μετά τα 40 ηρεμουμε? περνανε όλα? δεν καταλαβα?
> Μετά τα 40 ψαξεις για δουλεια, -ναι γιατι δεν εχω ουτε δουλεια- αλλα ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ-ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ και περα απο αυτο, λες και οι δουλειες εμενα περιμενανε με την ανεργία να φτάνει στο 26% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μου ευχεσαι καποια στιγμη να ζήσω και αισθανομαι ποσο μπορεις και με καταλαβανεις με αυτη σου την κουβεντα. Καταλαβαινεις ότι ΔΕΝ ΖΩ. Εχεις τοσο μεγαλειο κι εσυ κοριτσι μου και σε ευχαριστώ όπως ολους σας εδω......


αυτή την π@@ια πως μετα τα 40 θα κάνεις το ένα ή το άλλο, ποιος σου τη λέει?
πες του χαιρετισματα να σου το πει όταν περάσει αυτό που περνάς τώρα.
Από εξυπνάδες, άλλο τίποτα. 
Στο ξαναείπα: δεν υπάρχει παρηγοριά γι αυτό, ούτε φάρμακο. Βίωσε το πένθος σου και απομάκρυνε ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν, μόνο χειρότερα σε κάνουν με την καθε μλκ που σου πετάνε.
Σε αυτή την κατάσταση, μόνο η δουλειά σου έλειπε, λες και μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις φυσιολογικά στο οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο.
Φαντάζομαι πως τα απαραίτητα μπορούν να στα προσφέρουν οι γονείς σου, (φαγητό, στέγη), οπότε ούτε καν να σκεφτείς να βάλεις τον εαυτο σου σε τέτοια διαδικασία.
Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα και θα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο δώρο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σε σένα, είναι να δεις έναν ψυχολόγο, θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> αυτή την π@@ια πως μετα τα 40 θα κάνεις το ένα ή το άλλο, ποιος σου τη λέει?
> πες του χαιρετισματα να σου το πει όταν περάσει αυτό που περνάς τώρα.
> Από εξυπνάδες, άλλο τίποτα. 
> Στο ξαναείπα: δεν υπάρχει παρηγοριά γι αυτό, ούτε φάρμακο. Βίωσε το πένθος σου και απομάκρυνε ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν, μόνο χειρότερα σε κάνουν με την καθε μλκ που σου πετάνε.
> Σε αυτή την κατάσταση, μόνο η δουλειά σου έλειπε, λες και μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις φυσιολογικά στο οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο.
> Φαντάζομαι πως τα απαραίτητα μπορούν να στα προσφέρουν οι γονείς σου, (φαγητό, στέγη), οπότε ούτε καν να σκεφτείς να βάλεις τον εαυτο σου σε τέτοια διαδικασία.
> Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα και θα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο δώρο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σε σένα, είναι να δεις έναν ψυχολόγο, θα σε βοηθήσει.


Μόλις το ρώτησα πριν από λίγο.............Μηπως και σώσω κάτι γαιτι νομίζω θα τρελλαθώ........... Εχω τα απαραίτητα όπως λες, και πραγματικά ουτε δουλειες ψάχνω ούτε τιποτα. Σε μια πολυθρόνα που θα κανει γούβα καθομαι και σκέφτομαι ...σκέφτομαι.....μέχρι να χαζέψω τελειως.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο που είσαι θετική σε αυτό.
Ακριβώς επειδή είσαι ανθρωπος της λογικης πρέπει να σκεφτείς πως το μεγαλύτερο πλήγμα τώρα είναι στην ψυχολογία σου και μόνο ένας ειδικός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.
Χαίρομαι που έχεις το κουράγιο και σκέφτεσαι λογικα.
Όσο για το θέμα της λοβοτομής θα σου πω πως εγώ για ένα πολυ μεγάλο διάστημα ζούσα σε άρνηση, αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το αντέξω έκανα για πολύ καιρό πως δεν είχε συμβεί.
Εσύ είσαι πιο δυνατή και βλέπω πως κάνεις κατά μέτωπο επίθεση...μπράβο... :Smile:

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου για άλλη μια φορά. Δυνατή, δεν ξέρω, μπορεί, αλλά πρώτη φορά αντιμετωπίζω κατι τέτοιο και δεν αντιμετωπίζεται. Σε μπέρδεψα ίσως, αλλά έτσι νοιώθω. Μπορεί ένας ειδικός όμως να πάρει τον πόνο μου..? Αυτό πιστέυω ότι δεν γίνεται με τίποτα. Θα προσπαθησω να ψάξψ, αν ξερει κανεις μπορεί με private message να προτεινει καποιον/α? Εψαξα στο internet εννοειται αλλα που να παω στα τυφλά? Να πεσω σε κανενα κομπογιαννιτη να με αποτελειώσει?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου για άλλη μια φορά. Δυνατή, δεν ξέρω, μπορεί, αλλά πρώτη φορά αντιμετωπίζω κατι τέτοιο και δεν αντιμετωπίζεται. Σε μπέρδεψα ίσως, αλλά έτσι νοιώθω. Μπορεί ένας ειδικός όμως να πάρει τον πόνο μου..? Αυτό πιστέυω ότι δεν γίνεται με τίποτα. Θα προσπαθησω να ψάξψ, αν ξερει κανεις μπορεί με private message να προτεινει καποιον/α? Εψαξα στο internet εννοειται αλλα που να παω στα τυφλά? Να πεσω σε κανενα κομπογιαννιτη να με αποτελειώσει?


Είσαι δυνατή και άξια θαυμασμού που μέσα σε όλο αυτό τον εφιάλτη μπορείς και βρίσκεις λίγο κουράγιο για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.
Στείλε υ2υ στον NikosD, είναι ψυχολόγος και θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις κάποιον αξιόπιστο ειδικό στην περιοχή σου..

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Είσαι δυνατή και άξια θαυμασμού που μέσα σε όλο αυτό τον εφιάλτη μπορείς και βρίσκεις λίγο κουράγιο για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.
> Στείλε υ2υ στον NikosD, είναι ψυχολόγος και θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις κάποιον αξιόπιστο ειδικό στην περιοχή σου..


Θα στειλω τωρα αμέσως,
ευχαριστώ πολυ, προσπαθω να βοηθηθώ διότι το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να πέσω από κανενα μπαλκονι.........και δεν θελω να δώσω την πικρά αυτή στους γονείς μου. Αν ημουν ολομοναχη στη γη..........θα είχαν τελειώσει όλα.
Η δυναμη μου έχει στραγγίξει, πίστεψέ με......

----------


## John11

> δεν υπάρχει παρηγοριά γι αυτό, ούτε φάρμακο. *Βίωσε το πένθος σου* και απομάκρυνε ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν, μόνο χειρότερα σε κάνουν με την καθε μλκ που σου πετάνε.





> ... θα σου πω πως εγώ για ένα πολυ μεγάλο διάστημα ζούσα σε άρνηση, αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το αντέξω έκανα για πολύ καιρό πως δεν είχε συμβεί.
> Εσύ είσαι πιο δυνατή και βλέπω πως κάνεις κατά μέτωπο επίθεση...μπράβο...


Σε αυτά θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Θεοφανία. Η Κατερίνα αυτό κάνει. Βλέπει την κατάσταση κατά μέτωπο. Και γι' αυτό έρχεται πιο βαρύ το συναίσθημα. Και θα επαναλάβω επίσης "Βίωσε το πένθος σου". 

Και θα προσθέσω, η πολυθρόνα μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλειά της για να βιώσει κανείς το πένθος του. Κι αν η πολυθρόνα αποκτήσει και κανα βουλιαγματάκι χάθηκε ο κόσμος; Κατερίνα μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω λίγη πλάκα, στην ουσία δεν είναι πλάκα
Καθένας αντιμετωπίζει την απώλεια με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Π.χ. άλλος αλλάζει κουρτίνες, καθαρίζει, μαγειρεύει, άλλος κάνει πως δεν έχει συμβεί, άλλος πιάνει μια γωνία, μια πολυθρόνα, άλλος ψάχνει για ανθρώπους, άλλος κάνει κάτι άλλο ίσως. Αυτό που είναι πραγματικά πρόσθετο βασανιστήριο είναι να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που εσωτερικά θέλουμε. Ή γιατί με πλάγιο τρόπο μας πιέζουν, ή γιατί πιεζόμαστε από αυτά που έχουμε μάθει, κλπ.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σήμερα γύρισα στο σπίτι μας......στο σπίτι μου..... με τη μανουλα μαζι παντα.
Χειρότερα όλα τα συναισθηματά μου, χειρότερη η κατάστασή μου. Τίποτα δεν βελτιώνεται. Ουτε λίγο....Εδω, το σπίτι είναι αδειο. Παντού η παρουσία του, ακόμη και στον αέρα.
Περιμενω να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο, να ανοίξει με τα κλειδιά του. Τιποτα....ολα χάθηκαν πια. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω...΄
Επικοινώνησα με το Νικο και μου απάντησε. Θα το κοιτάξω μόλις ξεκολλησουν τα πόδια μου από τη γη αυτή που έχουν καρφωθεί και δεν με πάνε πουθενα.
Την κατάσταση τη βλέπω κατά μετωπο όπως λέτε, αλλά αμέσως αλλάζω......χάνομαι πάλι και περιμένω να γυρίσει. Δεν βλέπω τίποτα στην ουσία. Απλά προσπαθώ και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

είναι λογικό κοριτσάκι μου να εναλλάσονται τα συναισθηματα σου.
Λογικό και ανθρώπινο.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό ακόμη και που βρίσκεις το κουράγιο να γράφεις εδώ.΄
Δώσε στα πόδια σου το χρόνο τους... :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

KaterinaKostas, 
Διαβασα το πρωτο σου μηνυμα. Πραγματικά ραγίζει κανεις για την απώλεια. Μεσα απο αυτά που γραφεις βιωσα τη συνδεση αναμεσα σας, την πραγματική αγάπη που σας έδενε και την απώλεια. Δυστυχώς καποια πραγματα όσο και να κλαμε δεν αλλάζουν. Τουλάχιστον τώρα απάλυνε τον πόνο σου κοντά σε αγαπημενους σου ανθρώπους, κοντα σ’ αυτούς που σου προσφερουν λίγη γαλήνη, κάνε ακόμα πραγματα που σου προσφερουν έστω μικρη φυγή απ’ τον πόνο. Καταλαβαίνω τον αβαστακτο πόνο, την απώλεια στη ζωή σου. Σου εισηγούμε όσο μπορείς να τη γαληνέψεις, να την ελαφρύνεις.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Γράφω εδώ για να μην τρελλαθω.... γραφω, διότι καμμια φορά ξενοι άνθρωποι μπορει να προσφερουν περισσότερα απο οσα φανταζόμαστε. Γραφω εδω για να δω και την αλλη πλευρα της ζωής που ποτε μου δεν ειχα γνωρίσει. Τον τόσο πόνο, την απουσία, την απώλεια..... Ολα καινούργια συναισθηματα, όλα πρωτοφανή σε μενα.... Ναι, ήμουν τυχερη, ούτε χωρισμό από σχεση δεν είχα βιώσει. Τωρα μου ήρθε όλο μαζί όμως. Και μπροστά, τιποτα, το κενο, το χάος,,,,,,, παιδάκι που παει με τη μαμα του για πρωτη φορά στην πρώτη δημοτικού........Μεγάλη ειμαι γι'αυτά....δυσκολοτερο από τοτε στα 6 μου..... ανάποδο, στραβό, λαθος. 
Σημερα κλαιω συνεχως από το πρωι....... συνεχως όμως..... Δεν μαλακώνει τίποτα, χειροτερεύει...
IOANNIS2 εχεις απόλυτο δίκοιο, αυτο κανω ειμαι μαζι με αγαπημενα πρόσωπα, πολυ αγαπημένα αλλά η απουσία είναι δυσαναπλήρωτη.Το κενό μου μεγάλο.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που ασχολείστε μαζί μου.
Ειλικρινά...........

----------


## RainAndWind

Κατερίνα, τι φχαριστάς καλέ? Το λιγότερο που μπορούν τα μέλη να κάνουν για σένα, να σου προσφέρουν ένα χέρι βοηθείας στις δύσκολές σου ώρες. Κορίτσι μου, το κλάμα σε βοηθάει θαρρώ, να ξεσπάς τον πόνο και τη θλίψη, να μη το κρατάς μέσα σου όλο το φορτίο.
Κατερίνα, τώρα που ο καιρός άνοιξε, να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι, έστω για μια βολτίτσα χαλαρή, έναν περίπατο αρχικά, θα σε βοηθάει να ξεκολλάει κάπως ο νους, έχεις ανάγκη τις ανάσες σου. Μην ξεχνάς να σε φροντίζεις, γιατί έχεις και σένα, πρόσεξε τον εαυτό σου, θα μαλακώσει σιγά σιγά, θα ξαναβρεις το κουράγιο, λίγο λίγο, μέρα τη μέρα, βήμα βήμα. Μη σου ζητάς πολλά γι αρχή,ε?
Καλό σου ξημέρωμα. :Smile:

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα, τι φχαριστάς καλέ? Το λιγότερο που μπορούν τα μέλη να κάνουν για σένα, να σου προσφέρουν ένα χέρι βοηθείας στις δύσκολές σου ώρες. Κορίτσι μου, το κλάμα σε βοηθάει θαρρώ, να ξεσπάς τον πόνο και τη θλίψη, να μη το κρατάς μέσα σου όλο το φορτίο.
> Κατερίνα, τώρα που ο καιρός άνοιξε, να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι, έστω για μια βολτίτσα χαλαρή, έναν περίπατο αρχικά, θα σε βοηθάει να ξεκολλάει κάπως ο νους, έχεις ανάγκη τις ανάσες σου. Μην ξεχνάς να σε φροντίζεις, γιατί έχεις και σένα, πρόσεξε τον εαυτό σου, θα μαλακώσει σιγά σιγά, θα ξαναβρεις το κουράγιο, λίγο λίγο, μέρα τη μέρα, βήμα βήμα. Μη σου ζητάς πολλά γι αρχή,ε?
> Καλό σου ξημέρωμα.


Δεν μου ζητάω πολλα.............χθες με το ζορι μια φιλη έβγαλε εισητηρια για θεατρο, πηγα, πηγα και για ποτο στον Κεραμεικο .......και μετά γυρισα σπιτι και εκλαιγα 2 ώρες..............τιποτα. Δεν περιμενω να πω περασα καλά, ξεδωσα ,κλπ, έχω τοσο πονο που δεν εχω ανάγκη να βγω να ζήσω......το εκανα όμως αλλά και παλι κενο. Καθε νερα χειρότερα...........Ποιος εχει βιώσει το θανατο και αν μπορει να μου πει ποτε ημερει η ψυχη μας? Ποτε δεν έχουμε αυτον τον πονο στο στήθος, τον ανελεητο??????

----------


## streidi

> Δεν μου ζητάω πολλα.............χθες με το ζορι μια φιλη έβγαλε εισητηρια για θεατρο, πηγα, πηγα και για ποτο στον Κεραμεικο .......και μετά γυρισα σπιτι και εκλαιγα 2 ώρες..............τιποτα. Δεν περιμενω να πω περασα καλά, ξεδωσα ,κλπ, έχω τοσο πονο που δεν εχω ανάγκη να βγω να ζήσω......το εκανα όμως αλλά και παλι κενο. Καθε νερα χειρότερα...........Ποιος εχει βιώσει το θανατο και αν μπορει να μου πει ποτε ημερει η ψυχη μας? Ποτε δεν έχουμε αυτον τον πονο στο στήθος, τον ανελεητο??????


Είναι πολύ νωπό ακόμα βρε κοριτσάκι μου! Θα μαλακώσει ο πόνος σου, αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα... Καθε απώλεια είναι διαφορετική και κάθε άνθρωπος διαφορετικός, οπότε δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονικό περιθώριο. Όμως καλά κάνεις και δε μένεις στο σπίτι, μην περιμένεις να νιώσεις καλύτερα από αυτό, αλλά να περάσεις κάποιες ώρες σε άλλο περιβάλλον. Χρειάζεσαι χρόνο, δώσε τον στον εαυτό σου! Πάρε όσο χρόνο θέλεις για να περάσει λίγο ο πόνος, είναι αρκετό απλά να επιβιώνεις για κάποιον καιρό. Σου στέλνω τη συμπαράστασή μου.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Σημερα βρέθηκα με τη μαμα μου,με τους γονεις που Κώστα μου και τους κουμπαρους μας.
Πρωτη μερα που πήγε καπου η πεθερά μου, και ήταν σήμερα το σπίτι της μαμας μου που μενω και εγω.
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ λοιπον ξεκίνησα να καταλαβαινω πόσο ο πόνος μου χειροτερεύει και πόσο η ζωή μου θα αλλάξει σε όλους τους τομείς, αν αλλαξει ποτέ και άν συνεχίσω να ζω.
Να εξηγήσω μηπως καποιος με καταλάβει. 
Ξεκινήσαν κουβέντα περι ανεμων και υδάτων, να χαλαρώσει η ατμόσφαιρα, και άρχισαν να λένε για τα νιατα τους πως ζήλευε ο ένας τον άλλον, πως χορεύανε τότε στα κλαμπ. Μετά πηγαμε στο σήμερα, τι θελει να βλέπει ο ένας στην τηλεόραση και ο άλλος δεν τον αφήνει, τι ώρα κοιμάται το μεσημέρι και άλλα πολλά τετοια, μικρά, καθημερινα, ασημαντα, αλλα ταυτόχρονα ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΤΝΙΚΑ. Εγω δεν μπορουσα να αρθρώσω ΛΕΞΗ. Τι να πω? Εγω με τον Κώστα αυτό ή εκείνο, ενω ο Κωστας μου χάθηκε? ΤΙ ΝΑΠΩ? ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ.....Θα είμαι σε παρέες που θα λένε ο ένας για τις συνήθειες του άλλου και εγω θα κοιτάω αλλου......Δεν έχω ουτε τι να πω πια..... Και αν ακομη μου πειτα να μιλάω, δεν μπορω να νοιώσω το βλέμμα του οικτου από τους άλλους που θα ουρλιάζει σιωπηλά και θα είναι σαν να λεει "αχ την κακομοίρα".....ή ακόμη πως μπορω να μιλάω σε παρελθόντα χρόνο ενώ πριν 45 μέρες ήμουν μαζί με τον άντρα μου και συμμετείχαμε σε παρόμοιες συζητήσεις.....
Δεν ξερω αν σας μπέρδεψα, προσπαθω να εκφράσω το συναίσθημα, αλλά έχω ήδη θυμώσει με όλα, πονάω όλο και πιο πολυ........

----------


## marouba

Ξέρεις Κατερινάκι τουλάχιστον βρήκαμε αυτό το forum και λέμε πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε να τα πούμε σε άλλους και είναι σημαντικό έστω και μέσα απο εδω να βγάζουμε απο μέσα μας οτι σκεφτόμαστε. Μας κάνει καλό!!!! Κουράγιο σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!!!!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Ψυχιατρο είδα, και θα ξαναδω....Δεν εμαθα ουτε ειδα τιποτα καινουργιο.
Ξερει κανεις το Cenrtac? Αυτο μου έδωσε ο γιατρός, 2 φορες την ημέρα. Σημερα ήπια, δεν καταλαβα τιποτα, θελει το χρόνο του κι αυτο????
Ο πόνος χειροτερεύει.....Βγηκα και βόλτα, για ποτό παλι, έκλαιγα στο μαγαζι.,,,,δεν ειναι εδω να μου πιάσει το χέρι να περπατήσουμε, να γυρίσουμε μαζι στο σπίτι.....γυρισα μόνη σαν κουτσουρο.......κενη. Τιποτα.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

26 Απριλίου σήμερα. Θα γιορτάζαμε τα γενεθλιά του σήμερα και είχα σκοπό από τα Χριστούεεννα να του κανω ένα μεγάλο παρτυ.................δεν τολμησα να παω καν στο μνήμα.....Τι να κανω ΕΚΕΙ? Τι να πω και σε ποιον............ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΟΛΑ ΚΕΝΑ παιδιά, τίποτα........

----------


## iberis

> 26 Απριλίου σήμερα. Θα γιορτάζαμε τα γενεθλιά του σήμερα και είχα σκοπό από τα Χριστούεεννα να του κανω ένα μεγάλο παρτυ.................δεν τολμησα να παω καν στο μνήμα.....Τι να κανω ΕΚΕΙ? Τι να πω και σε ποιον............ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΟΛΑ ΚΕΝΑ παιδιά, τίποτα........


Κατερίνα λυπάμαι πολύ για τον χαμό του συντρόφου σου..
Περίπου ίδια ιστορία έζησε και ένα συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Πάνω κάτω είχαν τις ίδιες ηλικίες με σας χωρίς παιδιά. Υπήρχε πολλή αγάπη μεταξύ τους... 
Χρειάζεσαι χρόνο. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά προσπάθησε να είσαι με κόσμο, με αγαπημένους σου ανθρώπους, μην κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Καλώς ζήτησες βοήθεια από ειδικό. Όσο σκληρό και κλισέ κι αν ακούγεται, η ζωή συνεχίζεται...
Καλή δύναμη

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Κατερίνα λυπάμαι πολύ για τον χαμό του συντρόφου σου..
> Περίπου ίδια ιστορία έζησε και ένα συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο. Πάνω κάτω είχαν τις ίδιες ηλικίες με σας χωρίς παιδιά. Υπήρχε πολλή αγάπη μεταξύ τους... 
> Χρειάζεσαι χρόνο. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά προσπάθησε να είσαι με κόσμο, με αγαπημένους σου ανθρώπους, μην κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Καλώς ζήτησες βοήθεια από ειδικό. Όσο σκληρό και κλισέ κι αν ακούγεται, η ζωή συνεχίζεται...
> Καλή δύναμη


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ..........τι συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο πως είναι τώρα, πως ζει? τι κανει? δεν ρωταω απο περιέργεια, είμαι σε απόγνωση.........

----------


## iberis

Ναι καταλαβαίνω..
Είναι ένα εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο άτομο που η ζωή της ήταν γύρω από τον άνθρωπο που έχασε. 'Ηταν μεγάλο σοκ γι αυτήν καθώς ο χαμός του συζύγου της ήταν αιφνίδιος! Θυμάμαι ότι πέρασε πολύ δύσκολα τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια. Είμασταν κοντά της όπως και άλλοι συγγενείς και φίλοι. Να σημειώσω ότι οι γονείς της είχαν ήδη πεθάνει και δεν δούλευε. Φλέρταρε με την κατάθλιψη αλλά ζήτησε βοήθεια από ειδικό για να μην καταρρεύσει. Στάθηκε στα πόδια της. Εχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από τότε. Γενικώς ταξιδεύει με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, προσπαθεί να περνάει καλά να βρίσκεται με ανθρώπους και να μην απομονώνεται. Δεν ξανάφτιαξε τη ζωή της με άλλον άντρα, αν και είχε την επιθυμία από ένα σημείο και ύστερα (αρκετά δύσκολη ως άνθρωπος και όχι τόσο ευέλικτη στις επιλογές της). Μια νέα σχέση δεν είναι κάτι βέβαια που σε απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή, απλά θέλω να σου δείξω ότι η ζωή όντως συνεχίζεται χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάς τον άνθρωπό σου.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω..
> Είναι ένα εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο άτομο που η ζωή της ήταν γύρω από τον άνθρωπο που έχασε. 'Ηταν μεγάλο σοκ γι αυτήν καθώς ο χαμός του συζύγου της ήταν αιφνίδιος! Θυμάμαι ότι πέρασε πολύ δύσκολα τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια. Είμασταν κοντά της όπως και άλλοι συγγενείς και φίλοι. Να σημειώσω ότι οι γονείς της είχαν ήδη πεθάνει και δεν δούλευε. Φλέρταρε με την κατάθλιψη αλλά ζήτησε βοήθεια από ειδικό για να μην καταρρεύσει. Στάθηκε στα πόδια της. Εχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από τότε. Γενικώς ταξιδεύει με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, προσπαθεί να περνάει καλά να βρίσκεται με ανθρώπους και να μην απομονώνεται. Δεν ξανάφτιαξε τη ζωή της με άλλον άντρα, αν και είχε την επιθυμία από ένα σημείο και ύστερα (αρκετά δύσκολη ως άνθρωπος και όχι τόσο ευέλικτη στις επιλογές της). Μια νέα σχέση δεν είναι κάτι βέβαια που σε απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή, απλά θέλω να σου δείξω ότι η ζωή όντως συνεχίζεται χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάς τον άνθρωπό σου.


Ευχαριατώ που το μοίράστκες. Δεν μπορω να παραλληλησω τώρα τον εαυτό μου αλλά το διάβασα πανω από 3 φορες...........Στεκομαι για την ώρα στα δυσκολα πρώτα χρόνια που αναφερεις............εκεί καπου και περισσότερο βαδίζω χωρις τιποτα μεσα μου πια..........να σαι καλα iberis.......

----------


## iberis

Κατερίνα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον πόνο που νιώθεις. Απλά επειδή είχα ζήσει την εμπειρία του συγγενικού μου προσώπου από κοντά, ξέρω ότι ήταν δύσκολος πολύ ο πρώτος καιρός. Δεν ήταν όμως μόνο δύσκολος, είχε και στιγμές ανακούφισης, συνειδητοποίησης και διάθεσης για ζωή και αγώνα.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύεις, πάντως η δουλειά και τα όποια ενδιαφέροντα θα σε κρατήσουν στα πόδια σου. Είναι πολύ ανθρώπινα όλα αυτά που νιώθεις η θλίψη και η απόγνωση. Είναι όμως και μέσα στην ανθρώπινη φύση και στις ανθρώπινες δυνατότητες να μπορέσεις να επιβιώσεις και να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου.

----------


## boubourina

Κατερινακι μου, τι κανεις καρδουλα μου? ειχα γενεθλια στις 22 Μεγαλη Παρασκευη. Απολυτα ταιριαστο! Ο τακουλης μου ελεγε χρονια πολλα και με φιλουσε παντα στις 00:01! εκεινο το βραδυ δεν ηταν εκει ουτε και την αλλη μερα ουτε και την επομενη.
Παρεες..........
Ολες οι παρεες μου ειναι φιλοι με παιδια. Ερχεται το Σαββατοκυριακο και εμενα τελειωνει στις 7 το απογευμα. Απο εκει και περα η βολτα με τον μικρο τελειωνει και καθε ζευγαρι κανει το προγραμμα του για το βραδυ. Εγω δεν εχω αντρα πια και δεν χωραω σε τετοια προγραμματα.
Εχω ανυπαντρες φιλες αλλα και αυτες ειναι στην αναζητηση συντροφου και εγω ειμαι στην θλιψη. τι να με κανουν εμενα σαββατοβραδο μαζι τους!

και ετσι μενω σπιτι με τον τωρινο μου συντροφο, ενα τριχρονο και ολες μου οι συζητησεις ειναι με ενα τριχρονο μεχρι να κοιμηθουμε. Εχω και την μαμα μου βεβαια αλλα δεν δεχομαι να μεινουμε μαζι. Θελω να μεγαλωσω το παιδι μου μονη μου. Ισως να ηταν καλυτερα αν δεν ειχα παιδι, ισως και οχι. Δεν ξερω.

----------


## RainAndWind

Πώς είναι τα κορίτσια μας? Mπουμπού χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά. Ξέρω ότι από άλλον περίμενες την ευχή, αλλά εσύ είσαι εδώ και την ευχή σου θα την έχεις. Είσαι ζωντανή και θα επιβιώσεις μάτια μου. Όπως και το Κατερινάκι, έτσι δεν είναι Κατερίνα? Και στηρίζετε η μία την άλλην μέσω της επικοινωνίας στο φόρουμ, είναι τόσο σημαντικό αυτό!
Κουράγιο, το πηγούνι ψηλά, θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα μαλακώσει ο πόνος.

----------


## boubourina

Σε ευχαριστω Rain. τελικα εγω μανα δεν ηθελα να γινω ... τα θυμασαι? αλλα κατεληξα τον μονο ρολο που εχω στη ζωη μου να ειναι αυτος της μανας με 3 παιδια κιολας!
Ε ρε πως τα φερνει ο καιρος και η μοιρα

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Κορίτσια να ειστε καλά...........Εγω χρονια πολλα και καλο πασχα και τετοια δεν ανοιξα το στομα μου να πω σε κανεναν. boubourina σε σενα θα πω, να ζησεις και να δεις το παιδακι σου γερο να μεγαλωνει και να ανθιζει....απο καρδιας....! Ο κωστας μου ειχε γενεθλια χθες, 26 Απριλη το Ταυράκι μου αλλα δεν πηγα πουθενα -ξερετε τι εννοω- δεν γινοταν!
Άκριβως το ίδιο με τη boubourina κι εγω, αλλα χωρις τρίχρονο. Μοναξιά τα βραδια, τρελλη. Απιστευτη, δυσκολα, όλα μα όλα, αλλαγή, ασυνέπεια, μπερδεμα, αναποδιες, χαλι.............

----------


## marouba

Κατερινάκι καλημέρα, τι κάνεις; Πως είσαι; Εχεις καιρό να μας γράψεις.....

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Τα χαλια μου, φαρμακα κι άλλα μου εδωσε ο γιατρος, κλαιω με το παραμικρό, τπιοτα δεν εχει σημασια, δεν καλυτερεύω παιδιά, με τιποτα............Πηγα στο μνημα προχθες και δεν νπρουσα καν να του μιλησω......αδυνατον..........με βρηκε μια κοπελα εκει και μου ειπε να ερχεσαι να του μιλας, αλλα εμενα δεν μου έβγαινε..λεξη...........

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κατερίνα μου, 

στο έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα σου.. Αν νιώθεις ότι δε σε βοηθούν πολύ τα φάρμακα να ενημερώσεις το γιατρό σου. 
Με το γιατρό αυτό συζητάτε καθόλου ή απλά σου έγραψε τα φάρμακα και οι επισκέψεις αφορούν σε αυτό μια στο τόσο;
Μήπως να έβλεπες και έναν ψυχολόγο, να ζητήσεις υποστήριξη, να σε βοηθήσει τώρα σε αυτή τη φάση του πένθους; 
Είναι διαφορετική η βοήθεια αυτή από εκείνη που προσφέρουν τα φάρμακα..

Όσο για το μνήμα, καταλαβαίνω. Όπως νιώθεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να πηγαίνεις εκεί για να του μιλήσεις. 
Η μητέρα μου αν και έχει συμπληρωθεί ένας χρόνος από το θάνατο του πατέρα μου είναι μέρα παρά μέρα στο κοιμητήριο. 
Είναι όμως και επειδή έχει φτιάξει ένα μικρό κήπο εκεί στο μνήμα. 
Αγαπάει τα λουλούδια και το να βρίσκεται για λίγη ώρα εκεί και να ασχολείται με αυτά νιώθει να της κάνει καλό. 
Έτσι είναι. Όπως νιώθει ο καθένας και ό,τι αισθάνεται να του κάνει καλό και να τον ηρεμεί.

Εκτός από την οικογένειά σου μιλάς με κάποιον άλλον δικό σου άνθρωπο το τελευταίο διάστημα;

----------


## marouba

Κατερινάκι μου καλημέρα, συμφωνώ με τον crazy diamond για τα φάρμακα, μήπως δεν σε βοηθάνε τόσο πολύ... Εμένα η δικιά μου ψυχολόγος ήταν αρνητική στο να μου δώσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή μίλαμε όμως και μου κάνει καλό.... Δεν ξέρω δεν είμαι ειδική το ξέρω αλλά ξέρω οτι είσαι σε πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Όταν πηγαίνω στην μητέρα μου δεν μου βγαίνει κανένα συναίσθημα εκεί, μετά όμως γίνομαι ράκος γιατί μου έρχονται εικόνες.... Κουράγιο Κατερινάκι......

----------


## boubourina

Κατερινακι καλημερα κοριτσακι μου. Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω. Ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση με εσενα μονο που αργησα 2 μηνες να φτασω εδω. Πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο. Εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω. Δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση

----------


## γιώτα2

Μπουμπου, Κατερινα, καλη δυναμη και κουραγιο.παρτε βοηθεια απ οπου μπορειτε για να διαχειριστειτε την νεα κατασταση.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Κατερινακη μου,γραψε μου, να βρεθουμε να τα πουμε,κοντα μενουμε,μη δισταζεις!

----------

